# gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein



## Acipenser

Guten Abend miteinander,

viele von Euch haben es mitbekommen, dass Hochseeangler Donald Klein beim Angeln in Iranische Hoheitsgewässer geraten ist und dort wegen "illegaler Einreise" festgenommen wurde. Die Strafe: 18 Monate Gefängnis. Ihm geht es in der Gefangenschaft gesundheitlich sehr schlecht, es muss mit dem Schlimmsten gerechnet werden.

Im Thread *Gefangen in Teheran*
wurde bereits besprochen, dass wir eine gemeinsame Aktion starten wollen, um Donald Klein zur Freiheit zu verhelfen.

Folgendes ist geplant:

- jeder, der sich einsetzen möchte, schickt ein Schreiben an:- das auswärtige Amt​- die Iranische Botschaft​- Ferner wollen wir eine Petition an den Deutschen Bundestag einreichen, wo jeder unterschreibt, der unser Ansinnen mit trägt.

Bitte unterstützt uns alle, denn Ihr unterstützt damit einen von uns, einen Angler - einen Hochseeangler.

Danke vorab für Euer Engagement

(Die Texte können als fertig formatierte Briefe im DOC Format an Euch geschickt werden. Schickt mir eine PN mit Eurer eMail Adresse)


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hier ist der Text an das auswärtige Amt (die Vorlage kann hier geladen werden http://www.4fold.de/index-Dateien/DKA.doc)

  Auswärtiges Amt
   Herr Minister Dr. Steinmeier
11013 Berlin


   Sehr geehrter Herr Minister Dr. Steinmeier,

wir, die Angler dieses Landes, bitten Sie um Ihre persönliche und aktive Mithilfe im Falle des seit nunmehr zwölf Monaten im iranischen Teheran inhaftierten, passionierten Sportanglers Donald Klein und seines Skippers Stéphane Lherbier.

Die beiden waren im November letzten Jahres während einer Angeltour vor den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten mit einem Boot versehentlich in iranische Hoheitsgewässer geraten und wurden deshalb - vorgeblich wegen "vorsätzlicher illegaler Einreise" - zu jeweils 18 Monaten Haft verurteilt. Diese Strafe muss von der Welt als unverhältnismäßig hart angesehen werden, sind doch ansonsten bei genau demselben Vergehen Geldstrafen und nur wenige Tage Haft üblich.

Beide Männer leiden unvorstellbar unter den Haftbedingungen im berüchtigten Teheraner Evin-Gefängnis und der Trennung von ihren Familien. Während Herr Lherbier bisher "nur" 20 kg Gewicht verloren hat, ist der dereinst gestandene Pfälzer Bildhauer Donald Klein nur mehr ein Schatten seiner selbst: Schwer erkrankt an Atmungsorganen und Verdauungstrakt, zum Skelett abgemagert und psychisch vollkommen am Ende, sieht er nur im Selbstmord noch einen Ausweg aus seinem Martyrium. Sollte er nicht unverzüglich aus der Haft entlassen, entsprechend medizinisch versorgt und psychologisch betreut werden, so befürchten sein französischer Leidensgenosse und seine Frau Karin mit den beiden Kindern das Schlimmste.

Die Befreiung dieser beiden Männer ist uns eine Herzensangelegenheit. Bitte helfen Sie, dass beide schnellstmöglich auf freien Fuß gelangen und zu ihren Familien zurückkehren können. Im Falle von Donald Klein zählt jeder einzelne Tag - wenn es nicht schon zu spät ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, und große Hoffnung setzend in Ihre Person und Ihr Amt


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Und hier ist der Brief an die iranische Botschaft (die Vorlage kann hier geladen werden: http://www.4fold.de/index-Dateien/DKB.doc) :



   Botschaft der Islamischen Republik Iran
    Herr Botschafter 
    Mohammad Mehdi Akhondzadeh Basti
 Podbielskiallee 65/67
    14195 Berlin




*Gefangenschaft des Donald Klein in Teheran*


    Sehr geehrter Herr Botschafter Basti,

wir, die Angler dieses Landes, bitten Sie um Ihre persönliche und aktive Mithilfe im Falle des seit nunmehr zwölf Monaten im iranischen Teheran inhaftierten, passionierten Sportanglers Donald Klein und seines Skippers Stéphane Lherbier.

Die beiden waren im November letzten Jahres während einer Angeltour vor den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten mit einem Boot versehentlich in iranische Hoheits-gewässer geraten und wurden deshalb - wegen "vorsätzlicher illegaler Einreise" - zu jeweils 18 Monaten Haft verurteilt. 

Beide Männer leiden unvorstellbar unter den Haftbedingungen im Teheraner Evin-Gefängnis und der Trennung von ihren Familien. Während Herr Lherbier bisher "nur" 20 kg Gewicht verloren hat, ist der Bildhauer Donald Klein nur mehr ein Schatten seiner selbst: Schwer erkrankt an Atmungsorganen und Verdauungstrakt, zum Skelett abgemagert und psychisch vollkommen am Ende, sieht er nur im Selbstmord noch einen Ausweg aus seinem Martyrium. Sollte er nicht unverzüglich aus der Haft entlassen, entsprechend medizinisch versorgt und psychologisch betreut werden, so befürchten sein französischer Leidensgenosse und seine Frau Karin mit den beiden Kindern das Schlimmste.

Die Befreiung dieser beiden Männer ist uns eine Herzensangelegenheit. Bitte helfen Sie, dass beide schnellstmöglich auf freien Fuß gelangen und zu ihren Familien zurückkehren können. Im Falle von Donald Klein zählt jeder einzelne Tag - wenn es nicht schon zu spät ist. Wir, die Angler dieses Landes, leiden jeden Tag mit den Betroffenen und bitten Sie um Ihre Güte und Barmherzigkeit.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen, und große Hoffnung setzend in Ihre Person und Ihr Amt


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo Peter,

auch an dieser Stelle nochmals herzlichen Dank für Deine Bemühungen, ich hoffe daß sich möglichste viele beteiligen werden und daß sich möglichst schnell etwas zu gunsten der Big Game Kollegen tut.


----------



## Nauke

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Mein Brief fürs Auswärtige Amt geht morgen raus.

*Leute Macht mit!!!!!*


----------



## Ossipeter

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Meiner auch, auf gehts. Es gibt viel zu tun. Packen wirs an!


----------



## FoolishFarmer

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Bin dabei!


----------



## wodibo

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Geht heut Abend noch in den Briefkasten #6


----------



## ostseeangler27

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

alles klar! da sind wir alle hoffendlich dabei:m


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Danke, dass Ihr alle dabei seid. Diejenigen, die den formatierten Brief angefordert haben, bekommen den Iranischen dann unaufgefordert von mir nachgeschickt.

Die Petition ist beantragt, in den nächsten Tagen bekomme ich dann einen Bescheid, vom Petitionsausschuss. Falls die ablehnen, gibt es aber noch Plan B und C ...

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## ostseeangler27

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

#6 #6


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Nauke schrieb:


> *Leute Macht mit!!!!!*




*Bin dabei !!!!*​


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Mit stolzem Schritt zum Briefkasten! #h


----------



## Ronen

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ehrensache...ich mache mit!


----------



## allrounder

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

wie wäre es, wenn das ein mod auf der forumshauptseite bringt.....
da würden es auch viel mehr lesen 


nur so ein vorschlag 


michael


und...ich bin auch dabei


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

gerade ausgedruckt ... geht morgen raus !!! #6


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Schon unterwegs


----------



## Monsterqualle

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Das ist eine super Sache. Ich bin natürlich dabei.#6 

Die Unterlagen bekomme ich dann über Falk.

Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es auch etwas bewirkt.


----------



## Fitti

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Brief geht Heute noch in die Post!!


----------



## Skipper47

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Kann ich bitte auch die Unterlagen bekommen? Kann es nicht ausdrucken. Ich will auch noch ein paar Unterschriften sammeln.

Swanpin@aol.com


----------



## Reisender

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Raus.........................................#6#6


----------



## Bronni

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo,
schick mir bitte die formatierten Briefe, sie gehen umgehend
raus.


danke und viele Grüße
Detlef #6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Ossipeter

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Schick mit doch bitte noch ergänzend die iranische Ausfertigung
oswaldiptca@hotmail.com


----------



## Lachsy

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

jungs schickt eure email per PN an ihn oder Anonymsiert sie. Eure email so offen zu posten , ist was für die harvester, die seiten durchsuchen. Dann bekommt ihr Spam an diese Adressen, und das muss nicht sein.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

korrekt, habe eben erst gesehen, dass hier einige Mail Adressen drin sind, der deutsche Text ist an Euch abgeschickt, der Iranische kommt automatisch nach Fertigstellung.

Ihr könnt jetzt Eure Posting korrigieren und die Adressen rausnehmen. Danke, dass Ihr dabei seid!


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



allrounder schrieb:


> wie wäre es, wenn das ein mod auf der forumshauptseite bringt.....
> da würden es auch viel mehr lesen
> 
> 
> nur so ein vorschlag
> 
> 
> michael
> 
> 
> und...ich bin auch dabei


Hallo allrounder, 

die Mods sind mit im Boot und unterstützen uns! Danke für Deinen Vorschlag


----------



## allrounder

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

sooo...brief ist auch unterwegs..
und ich habe den brief auch mal an ca. 35 Leute aus meinem Verein per Mail geschickt. Ich denke mal, das sich der eine oder andere auch beteiligt. hoffe ich doch zumindest.


michael


----------



## Nauke

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



allrounder schrieb:


> sooo...brief ist auch unterwegs..
> und ich habe den brief auch mal an ca. 35 Leute aus meinem Verein per Mail geschickt. Ich denke mal, das sich der eine oder andere auch beteiligt. hoffe ich doch zumindest.
> 
> 
> michael



Top#6 #6 #6


----------



## bodenseepeter

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

In Deutsch ist es unterwegs, für die iranische Version bitte ich um PN.


----------



## arno

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ausgedruckt und morgen früh geht er in die Post.


----------



## Seeotter

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Bitte um Zusendung der Unterlagen
Seeotter


----------



## stocki

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Bin dabei, Stocki

e-mail: stocki@biggamefishing-stocki.de

Bitte um Zusendung

Herzliche Grüße

Stocki


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Zanderfänger und Emsliga haben sehr gute Anregungen gebracht, ich kann das allerdings leider nicht alleine abwickeln:
 - wer von Euch hat Kontakte zu Angelvereinen, Angelshops etc? Bitte sprecht die doch mal an, ob die bei der Aktion mitmachen.
 - Wer von Euch hat direkte Medienkontakte? Relevant sind neben der Lokalpresse vor allem die überregionalen Zeitungen und Zeitschriften (FAZ, TAZ etc. Spiegel, Stern, Focus etc.) sowie natürlich Funk und Fernsehen. Ich werde da gerne weiter aktiv sein, allerdings ist es einfacher, wenn ein Redakteur schon vorgeglüht ist. Wenn es hier im Board keinen gibt, kriegen wir das auch hin.

 Großen Dank an alle, die mitmachen und einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## JamesFish007

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Kann man auch als Minderjähriger daran teilnehemn sonst frag ich meinen Vadder...


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

@JamesFish007:
Mensch ist Mensch, egal in welchem Alter. Ich persönlich sehe da keine Probleme, da wir hier keine Politik machen oder irgendwelche Geschäfte tätigen. Schick mir eine PN mit Deiner eMail Adresse und Du bekommst umgehend die Briefvorlagen.

Und herzlichen Dank, dass Du mitmachst!


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Brief an Mr. Basti geht morgen auf die Reise ....


----------



## ostseeangler27

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

meine sollten schon da sein!:m 
wie in der PM schon gesagt,habe ich auch div.(angelnde) Bekannte mit den unterlagen versorgt#h


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> meine sollten schon da sein!:m
> wie in der PM schon gesagt,habe ich auch div.(angelnde) Bekannte mit den unterlagen versorgt#h



Gutes Vorbild, wenn jeder das noch weiter verteilt, wie hier Ostseeangler, erhöht Ihr die Chancen.


----------



## bazawe

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Bitte auch um Zusendung der Unterlagen.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Nauke

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Danke!!!

Das Anglerboard Team hat einen Hinweis auf diese Aktion hier,

oben im Textrotator eingefügt.

Eine suuper Unterstützung wie ich finde#6


----------



## JamesFish007

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Wo soll das da bitte stehen?


----------



## Lachsy

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

@ JamesFish007

irgendwann wäre es dir ins auge gesprungen, oder ab und zu die seite aktualiesieren, dann hättes du folgendes gesehn.

http://img175.*ih.us/img175/2785/unbenannt1ja3.jpg


----------



## JamesFish007

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Oh THX


----------



## Skipper47

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Samstag kommen noch einige Unterschriften dazu, dann geht die Post raus.


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Nauke schrieb:


> Danke!!!
> 
> Das Anglerboard Team hat einen Hinweis auf diese Aktion hier,
> 
> oben im Textrotator eingefügt.
> 
> Eine suuper Unterstützung wie ich finde#6



Dem schließe ich mich an. Die Mods treten hier vordergründig nicht oder wenig in Erscheinung, aber ich darf Euch versichern, dass hinter den Kulissen die Jungs aktiv sind und die Aktion in vollem Maße unterstützen!

Ich soll Euch allen einen schönen Gruß von Karin Klein ausrichten, Donald durfte sie heute anrufen und sie hat ihm von unseren Aktionen erzählt. Er hat sich sehr gefreut. Hoffen wir, dass es ihn aufbaut und er wieder Hoffnung und Kraft schöpfen kann.

Wer immer von Euch die Briefe weiter verteilen kann, der tue es bitte. Je mehr dabei sind, umso höher ist die Chance, dass wir auch wirklich helfen können.

Einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## ostseeangler27

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

und hoch....:m #h


----------



## wodibo

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ich hab mal im Laberforum einen Thread dazu eröffnet und oben festgetackert. Für alle die, die nicht im Big-Game-Forum lesen. Vieleicht kommen so ein paar Briefe mehr bei rum.


----------



## Skipper47

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Bis jetzt sind erst 11 Briefe raus. (s.wer hat and das Auswärtige Amt geschrieben).


----------



## JamesFish007

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

das reicht aber nich um was zu bewegen...


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

@Skipper: wieso sind erst 11 Briefe raus? Vielleicht haben sich erst 11 hier eingetragen, ich kann aber versichern, dass etliche mehr per PN die Briefe angefordert haben. Ausserdem kann man den Text ja aus dem Posting herauskopieren und in sein eigenes Briefformular einfügen.

Aber es ist richtig: je mehr mitmachen, ums höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wir wirklich etwas bewegen können.


----------



## Hechthunter21

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an. Die Mods treten hier vordergründig nicht oder wenig in Erscheinung, aber ich darf Euch versichern, dass hinter den Kulissen die Jungs aktiv sind und die Aktion in vollem Maße unterstützen!
> 
> Ich soll Euch allen einen schönen Gruß von Karin Klein ausrichten, Donald durfte sie heute anrufen und sie hat ihm von unseren Aktionen erzählt. Er hat sich sehr gefreut. Hoffen wir, dass es ihn aufbaut und er wieder Hoffnung und Kraft schöpfen kann.
> 
> Wer immer von Euch die Briefe weiter verteilen kann, der tue es bitte. Je mehr dabei sind, umso höher ist die Chance, dass wir auch wirklich helfen können.
> 
> Einen schönen Abend noch


 
Das ich dies nun erst Lese ...#d !!!

Send mir bitte die Unterlagen zu damit ich eine Unterschriften Liste der Baustelle anhängen kann#6 

Grüsse aus Indien|wavey:


----------



## uwe103

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

So, PN ist raus und nachdem ich heute Mittag diesen Treat hier gelesen hatte, war es für mich ein Grund mehr heute nach der Arbeit einen neuen Drucker zu kaufen (der alte hatte seinen Geist aufgegeben, aber momentan brauchte ich keinen neuen so dringlich).


----------



## Skipper47

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Es wäre aber trotzdem schön, wenn man mal sehen könnte wie viele einen Brief abgeschickt haben. Könnte man ja auch mal ein bisschen besser platzieren. Nur ein Wunsch!!!


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

*Wer eine Unterschriftensammlung machen möchte, schicke mir bitte eine PN mit seiner eMail Adresse, habe ein entsprechendes Formular vorbereitet.

Das ist geeignet für Angelvereine, Angelgeschäfte (bitte sprecht Euren Tackle Dealer an, das kann ich nicht alles beackern), Unterschriftenaktionen in der Einkaufsmeile (ab. 2.12. beginnt die Weihnachtseinkaufszeit...), Arbeitsstelle (Cheffe fragen). Die Unterschriftensammlung sollte allerdings bis zum 15.12. wieder bei mir eintreffen, damit ich das gesammelt weiter leiten kann.

 @Hechthunter und Uwe: danke für Eure Anregungen!

 Gruß
*


----------



## Garfield0815

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Beide Briefe gehen morgen raus.

Hoffe wir können da was bewegen...#6


----------



## hecht123

*AW:gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Super Aktion
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.#6 

Gruss hecht123


----------



## FrankNMS

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

...werde in div. hamburger angelshops was auslegen!
vg, frank


----------



## TC Stahl

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hi

Der Fall Donald Klein geht mir als Bürger und Mensch sehr nahe. Deshalb habe ich in meinem Blog nach der gestrigen Sendung einen Artikel dazu geschrieben ( siehe hier ).

Gerne würde ich auch über eure aktion hier berichten (gehört ja zum Thema meines Blogs ). Gibt es eventuell eine zentrale Homepage? Hatte die Aktion bereits Erfolge bei den Deutschen Behörden*? Ich wäre über Infos per eMail dankbar.

* Die iranischen lassen ja leider nicht mit sich reden ;+


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Moin Moin ,
ich war recht skepitsch was die Aktion betrifft zumal ich auch immer gedacht habe , das er zusammen mit einem Freund unterwegs war . Nun hab ich gestern auf RTL gesehen und gehört das er das Boot incl. Skipper gebucht hat und da sollte man davon ausgehen das der Skipper weiß was er macht und ggf den zur Rechenschaft ziehen und nicht den Gast der keien Ahnung von den Gegebenheiten haben kann gerade im Ausland . 
Ich habe gerade die Briefe fertig gemacht und die gehen morgen früh gleich zur Post .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Servusle miteinander,

wer hat Kontakt zu Angelseitenbetreibern oder ist selbst einer? Es würde Donald Klein gewiss helfen, wenn ein jeder den Fall auf seiner Seite bringt und die Briefvorlagen zum Download oder Kopieren anbietet, so wie das z.B. bei wrackangeln.de geschieht.

Merci allen, die mitmachen und bitte nicht aufgeben. Verwandte, Bekannte, Freunde, Kollegen; Ihr könnt so viele direkt ansprechen.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## raubangler

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Mensch Leute,
das ist doch absolut kontraproduktiv, was hier gerade abläuft.

Je mehr Druck ausgeübt wird, desto dickköpfiger werden die iranischen Behörden und Politiker.
Siehe 10.000 Beispiele der jüngsten Vergangenheit.
Ohne den ganzen Presserummel und alle anderen Aktivitäten (auch diese hier), wäre der gute Mann vermutlich längst wieder frei.

Wir sollten uns mal lieber darauf konzentrieren, ob man die vielleicht in Not geratene Familie von Donald Klein finanziell unterstützen kann.


----------



## Uwe_H

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Der Stern druckt doch exklusiv sein Tagebuch ab!!!

Soviel zum Thema Rummel und finanzielle Unterstützung!!!


----------



## raubangler

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Der Stern druckt doch exklusiv sein Tagebuch ab!!!
> 
> Soviel zum Thema Rummel und finanzielle Unterstützung!!!



Dann hat sich das mit der finanziellen Unterstützung wohl erledigt.....


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ob der Stern etwas für den Abdruck bezahlt weiß ich nicht und möchte mich damit eines Kommentares enthalten.

Allerdings: *"Donald läßt Euch alle herzlich grüßen,und er konnte immer noch nicht glauben,dass es Menschen gibt,die auch was dafür tun,und nicht nur große Reden schwingen."* (Zitat Ende)

Der nächste Blinker wird wohl wieder über den Fall berichten und auch andere Magazine und Zeitungen werden das wieder aufgreifen. Auch die Tatsache, dass hier einige Menschen aktiv sind, wird nicht verschwiegen.

Bitte macht weiter! Selbst wenn wir nichts ausrichten könnten, ist es doch für Donald eine stete Motivation und hilft, seine Moral zu heben. Alleine das kann sein Überleben bedeuten.

Auch weiterhin gilt: wer die Briefvorlagen möchte, der schicke mir bitte eine PN mit seiner eMail Adresse, die Word Dokumente werde ich dann umgehend zusenden.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Barbenflüsterer

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

hallo alle mit einander 

auch wenn ich kein meeresangler bin, geht es mir gegen den strich, das unsere leute da festgehalten werden. wenn wir das mit deren leuten machen würden, dann wären wir die BÖSEN Deutschen!, aber die dürfen sich alles erlauben ich werde morgen mir Falk, reden, ob er mir das ausdrucken kann, weil ich leider keinen drucker habe, da ich mich mit falk am sontag treffen werde und dann werde ich das unterschreiben!! und ich hoffe das wir alle da was erreichen
für beide, ich wünsche den familien von beiden das sie die kraft haben das alles gut zu überstehen und ihre Männer, Väter bald wieder haben!!!!


----------



## FräuleinRotauge

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Bin selbstverständlich auch mit dabei, auch wenn ich nicht drucken kann aber ich habe gesunde Finger die abschreiben können. 
Auch ich werde es in verschiedenen Angelläden aushängen lassen.
PN ist raus.


----------



## arno

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



raubangler schrieb:


> Mensch Leute,
> das ist doch absolut kontraproduktiv, was hier gerade abläuft.
> 
> Je mehr Druck ausgeübt wird, desto dickköpfiger werden die iranischen Behörden und Politiker.
> Siehe 10.000 Beispiele der jüngsten Vergangenheit.
> Ohne den ganzen Presserummel und alle anderen Aktivitäten (auch diese hier), wäre der gute Mann vermutlich längst wieder frei.
> 
> Wir sollten uns mal lieber darauf konzentrieren, ob man die vielleicht in Not geratene Familie von Donald Klein finanziell unterstützen kann.




Ich hab noch nie gehört das man durch schweigen zum Ziel kommt.
Unsere von allen geschätzten Politiker werden das schon machen, oder wie?|kopfkrat 
Hier wird nur was erreicht werden, wenn der Druck steigt.
Verhalten wir uns wie Schafe, lachen die nur darüber.
Nein, hier geht nur was durch DRUCK.
Was da gelaufen ist kann man auch so vergleichen:
Ein Busfahrer fährt zu schnell und die Passagiere dürfen den Strafzettel zahlen.#d


----------



## FräuleinRotauge

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Sehe ich genauso, denn wenn man nichts macht wirds untern Tisch gekehrt und gut ist. Gerade die Gegeninitiative bringt den Erfolg.

Wenn man sich nicht wehrt wird das immer wieder so gehandhabt.

Genauso wie wenn man einem in die F..... schlägt, und derjenige wehrt sich nicht weis man ahaa mit dem kann man es machen der wehrt sich nicht.

Mag sein das ich mich jetzt irgendwie blöd ausgedrückt hab aber mir sind jetzt dazu keine anderen Worte eingefallen.


----------



## zander44

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Habe mich auch beteiligt


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Fips III schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ist Alles menschen mögliche getan.
> 
> Dank Euch und Anderen ist der Weg geebnet.
> 
> Mehr geht nicht.



Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Wenn wir noch keinen Erfolg haben, haben wir noch nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft.

Wir haben schon Angler aus ganz Deutschland aktivieren können: von Flensburg bis München, von Saarbrücken und Aachen bis Berlin. 

Wieviele Leute können wir in Berlin aktivieren? Ist jemand aus Berlin hier??? Wer hat direkten Kontakt zur Berliner Presse??? Bitte melden (PN an mich), ich hätte da noch eine Idee.


----------



## raubangler

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



arno schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie gehört das man durch schweigen zum Ziel kommt.
> Unsere von allen geschätzten Politiker werden das schon machen, oder wie?|kopfkrat
> Hier wird nur was erreicht werden, wenn der Druck steigt.
> Verhalten wir uns wie Schafe, lachen die nur darüber.
> Nein, hier geht nur was durch DRUCK.
> Was da gelaufen ist kann man auch so vergleichen:
> Ein Busfahrer fährt zu schnell und die Passagiere dürfen den Strafzettel zahlen.#d



Na klar, hier hilft nur Druck....
War ja auch bisher echt erfolgreich, die Islamische Republik Iran unter Druck zu setzen.

Schaut mal hier nach, wie die iranischen Gesetze aussehen:
http://www.igfm.de/?id=593#2956

Es wird übrigens nicht nur gesteinigt.
Kleiner Auszug:

*Art. 195* - Die Kreuzigung des Kämpfers gegen Gott und Verderbenstifters auf Erden wird folgendermaßen ausgeführt:
 a) die Art des Anbindens darf nicht um Tode führen;
 b) der Täter bleibt nicht länger als drei Tage am Kreuz hängen. Stirbt er während der drei Tage, kann man ihn abnehmen;
 c) lebt der Täter nach den drei Tagen noch, so darf man ihn nicht töten.

Ich wäre dann doch lieber im Gefängnis.


----------



## Nauke

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na klar, hier hilft nur Druck....
> War ja auch bisher echt erfolgreich, die Islamische Republik Iran unter Druck zu setzen.
> 
> Schaut mal hier nach, wie die iranischen Gesetze aussehen:
> http://www.igfm.de/?id=593#2956
> 
> Es wird übrigens nicht nur gesteinigt.
> Kleiner Auszug:
> 
> *Art. 195* - Die Kreuzigung des Kämpfers gegen Gott und Verderbenstifters auf Erden wird folgendermaßen ausgeführt:
> a) die Art des Anbindens darf nicht um Tode führen;
> b) der Täter bleibt nicht länger als drei Tage am Kreuz hängen. Stirbt er während der drei Tage, kann man ihn abnehmen;
> c) lebt der Täter nach den drei Tagen noch, so darf man ihn nicht töten.
> 
> Ich wäre dann doch lieber im Gefängnis.



Iss schon alles ziemlich heftig und brutal.

Ich hab vor einigen Jahren für arabische Königshäuser, besser deren 
Angehörige Dienstleistungen erbringen dürfen.

Was ich da erlebt habe glaubt mir keiner.

Aber, und das wird auch keiner glauben, ich hab bei denen Mitgefühl erlebt
wo ichs nicht erwartet hätte.

Deshalb mein Appell, jehe Wendungen sind bei denen nie ausgeschlossen.

Deshalb glaube ich auch an ein gutes Ende.


----------



## arno

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na klar, hier hilft nur Druck....
> War ja auch bisher echt erfolgreich, die Islamische Republik Iran unter Druck zu setzen.
> 
> Schaut mal hier nach, wie die iranischen Gesetze aussehen:
> http://www.igfm.de/?id=593#2956
> 
> Es wird übrigens nicht nur gesteinigt.
> Kleiner Auszug:
> 
> *Art. 195* - Die Kreuzigung des Kämpfers gegen Gott und Verderbenstifters auf Erden wird folgendermaßen ausgeführt:
> a) die Art des Anbindens darf nicht um Tode führen;
> b) der Täter bleibt nicht länger als drei Tage am Kreuz hängen. Stirbt er während der drei Tage, kann man ihn abnehmen;
> c) lebt der Täter nach den drei Tagen noch, so darf man ihn nicht töten.
> 
> Ich wäre dann doch lieber im Gefängnis.



Und genau aus solchen Grund muss man sich das nicht bieten lassen!
Naja, die wollen Mittelalter und wenn sie so weiter machen werden sich die Amis freuen, dort für Mittelalter zu sorgen, früher oder später.#d


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ich möchte mich nicht an der Diskussion über die Gesetze und Sitten in arabischen Ländern beteiligen. 

Dafür etwas anderes einbringen: unsere demokratischen Institutionen haben mir ihre Funktionsfähigkeit gezeigt. Gestern kam ein Brief vom Bundespräsidialamt, der Bundespräsident wird sich weiterhin für eine Begnadigung einsetzen und die Anstrengungen des Außenministers unterstützen. Heute bekam ich einen Anruf vom Ausschuss für Menschenrechte und humanitäre Hilfe. Die haben mit dem Petitionsausschuss gesprochen und die Verzögerung geklärt. Grund war wohl die Flut von Petitionsanträgen. Unser Antrag wird nun mit Hochdruck bearbeitet, in den nächsten Tagen sollte es dann eine Nachricht dazu geben. Ich bleibe mit dem Menschenrechtsausschuss in Kontakt.

Bitte macht weiter, gewinnt Eure Kameraden im Angelverein, Eure Arbeitskollegen, Freunde Bekannte, Verwandte dafür mitzumachen.

Wie Nauke geschrieben hat: es kann immer Überraschungen geben, auch Araber sind Menschen und haben Mitgefühl.

Gruß


----------



## raubangler

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich nicht an der Diskussion über die Gesetze und Sitten in arabischen Ländern beteiligen.
> ...
> Wie Nauke geschrieben hat: es kann immer Überraschungen geben, auch Araber sind Menschen und haben Mitgefühl.
> 
> Gruß



Wenn Du die Iraner als Araber bezeichnest, kommt Donald nie raus....


----------



## Nauke

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Iraner als Araber bezeichnest, kommt Donald nie raus....



Hab ich auch nicht so gewusst.

Aber hier ganz kurz was dazu.

Man lernt nie aus#d


----------



## spin-paule

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Acipenser schrieb:


> ...Gestern kam ein Brief vom Bundespräsidialamt, der Bundespräsident wird sich weiterhin für eine Begnadigung einsetzen und die Anstrengungen des Außenministers unterstützen. Heute bekam ich einen Anruf vom Ausschuss für Menschenrechte und humanitäre Hilfe. Die haben mit dem Petitionsausschuss gesprochen und die Verzögerung geklärt. Grund war wohl die Flut von Petitionsanträgen. Unser Antrag wird nun mit Hochdruck bearbeitet, in den nächsten Tagen sollte es dann eine Nachricht dazu geben. Ich bleibe mit dem Menschenrechtsausschuss in Kontakt.
> ...



WOW... das sind doch mal aufbauende Nachrichten! Da tut sich was! Ob´s vielleicht bis Weihnachten hinhaut? Das wäre wundervoll...


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Iraner als Araber bezeichnest, kommt Donald nie raus....


Habe ich schon mal geschrieben, dass ich Profi darin bin, Fettnäpfchen zu erwischen? Dann kann man nur hoffen, dass das niemand gelesen hat, der sich davon betroffen fühlt.

Dank an Nauke für den Link, da werde ich übers Wochenende meine Bildungslücke schließen.

Allseits ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Schönen Gruß von Donald und Danke von ihm für Eure Unterstützung!

Wer hat die Bildzeitung Ausgabe Rhein-Neckar diese Woche gelesen? Da sollte Dienstag oder Mittwoch etwas über unsere Aktion drin gewesen sein. Wenn die Ausgabe von vorliegt, würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir einer das einscannt und mailt. Merci vorab.

Die Bildzeitung (nicht nur die Regionalausgabe) will nach vorliegenden Informationen am Montag einen Hilferuf für Donald Klein bringen. Ich werde Euch darüber Montag informieren.

Ein schönes Wochenende noch.


----------



## Bartemann

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Selbstverständlich bin ich auch dabei.

Dennoch möchte ich kritisch Anmerken: Wer sich in solche Gewässer begibt sollte sich *vorher* über die Gefahren informieren ! Zumal er auch ein GPS dabei hatte !
Es gibt viel gefähliche Grenzen, auch in Europa, Afrika, Asien. Entspechend muss meine Ausrüstung ( GPS, Ersatzmotor, u.s.w. ) aussehen. Die Rechtssprechung in solchen Ländern sieht eben anders aus als bei uns und die Haftbedingungen erstrecht!


----------



## Nauke

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Bartemann schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich bin ich auch dabei.
> 
> Dennoch möchte ich kritisch Anmerken: Wer sich in solche Gewässer begibt sollte sich *vorher* über die Gefahren informieren ! Zumal er auch ein GPS dabei hatte !
> Es gibt viel gefähliche Grenzen, auch in Europa, Afrika, Asien. Entspechend muss meine Ausrüstung ( GPS, Ersatzmotor, u.s.w. ) aussehen. Die Rechtssprechung in solchen Ländern sieht eben anders aus als bei uns und die Haftbedingungen erstrecht!



Du hast nicht ganz Unrecht, aber wenn ich mir ein Boot mit Käptn miete,
soll ich da auch noch navigieren?

Ich hab mir mal auf Barbados so eine Angeltour als Touri geleistet.
Denkste ich habe im geringsten daran gedacht das wir in fremde Hoheits-
gewässer geraten könnten oder sonst was.

Ich habe mich denen anvertraut, sonst nix.#h


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo miteinander,

wer aus Berlin oder Umgebung hat Lust und Zeit, etwas für Donald Klein in Berlin zu organisieren?

Mein Vorstellungen sind entweder 
- eine Mahnwache, die muss aber 24x7 besetzt sein und sollte auch nicht nur einen Tag laufen, sondern notfalls bis Weihnachten oder darüber hinaus. Es wird gewiss schwierig genügend Leute zu finden, die mitmachen (können), aber es ist nicht unmöglich
- oder eine friedliche Demo vor der iranischen Botschaft. Das sollte leichter zu realisieren sein, ist aber nur eine einmalige Angelegenheit. So eine Demo muss dann beim Ordnungsamt / Polizei angemeldet sein, ausserdem braucht man Plakate, Transparente etc.

Egal ob jetzt Mahnwache oder Demo, das wird gewiss medienwirksam sein, so dass ARD, ZDF und die ganzen freien Sender Interesse an einer Berichterstattung haben. Wenn man die Berliner Zeitungen vorher anspricht, dass die einen Aufruf veröffentlichen, werden auch Nicht-Angler mitmachen.

Wer das in die Hand nehmen kann, schicke mir bitte eine PN. Von Karlsruhe aus kann ich das leider nicht organisieren.

Danke vorab


----------



## arno

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Moin.
Genug Berliner haben wir ja hier im Board!


----------



## Nauke

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



arno schrieb:


> Moin.
> Genug Berliner haben wir ja hier im Board!



Stimmt,

sorry aber ich bekomme es nicht auf die Reihe.

Ich meine das Organisieren.

Als Fußvolk bin ich natürlich dabei, stehe auch dem Initiator(wenn sich einer
findet) ab sofort zur Verfügung.

Bin bei Allem dabei, Vorbereitung, Durchführung und Nachlese, stelle alles
andere zurück, aber ich brauche einen Leithammel.

Ehrlich, mir würgts im Hals aber die Org. packe ich nicht.


----------



## arno

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Nauke schrieb:


> Stimmt,
> 
> sorry aber ich bekomme es nicht auf die Reihe.
> 
> Ich meine das Organisieren.
> 
> Als Fußvolk bin ich natürlich dabei, stehe auch dem Initiator(wenn sich einer
> findet) ab sofort zur Verfügung.
> 
> Bin bei Allem dabei, Vorbereitung, Durchführung und Nachlese, stelle alles
> andere zurück, aber ich brauche einen Leithammel.
> 
> Ehrlich, mir würgts im Hals aber die Org. packe ich nicht.



Lol.
Ich glaube, da stehst Du nicht allein mit da!
Ich würde fast sagen, ich stell mich dabei in einer Reihe mit Dir!
Ist nicht jedermans Sache so was zu organisieren!


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Wer hat die Bildzeitung Ausgabe Rhein-Neckar diese Woche gelesen? Da sollte Dienstag oder Mittwoch etwas über unsere Aktion drin gewesen sein.


Grüß dich Peter,

hoffe Dir zuvor mit dem Video geholfen zu haben.

Der Bild-Artikel würde mich auch interessieren - kann man deswegen nicht beim Verlag anfragen? 

Bitte schlage mich dafür nicht... :q


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

@Zanderfänger: ich bedanke mich in aller Form und Höflichkeit! Das Video hat mir wirklich weiter geholfen - auch bei der Argumentation gegenüber Zweiflern. Den Ausschnitt aus der Bild Zeitung hat mir Karin Klein gefaxt, habe es als pdf vorliegen. Jedoch ist das leider nicht sehr gut zu entziffern, ein Faxgerät ist halt eine Technologie aus dem letzten Jahrtausend. Ich maile es Dir rüber.

@Nauke: es freut mich, dass Du Dich grundsätzlich zur Mitwirkung bereit erklärst. Du kannst doch gut motivieren, kennt Du vielleicht einen begnadeten Leader, der die Organisation übernehmen könnte. Wäre super.


----------



## asgol

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo zusammen,
zunächst mal vielen Dank aus Lambsheim an alle Mitstreiter.
Ich bin Schriftführer in Donalds Heimatverein und verfolge die meisten Beiträge im Net von Anfang an. So eine große Aktion wollten wir im Verein bereits im Frühjahr starten, aber nach Rücksprache mit den verantwortlichen Stellen hatten wir zusammen mit Karin Klein entschieden uns ruhig zu verhalten um den Iran nicht zu provozieren und die Lage zu verschlimmern.
Nach einem Jahr ist aber die Toleranzgrenze erreicht und deshalb muss diese Aktion weiter gehen. Auch Donald wünscht viel mehr öffentliche Maßnahmen, damit unsere politischen Vertreter zum Handeln gezwungen werden. Das mit den Briefen und Unterschriften soll nur der Anfang sein. Ihr glaubt nicht was hier bei uns in Lambsheim los ist. In fast jedem Geschäft liegen Unterschriftenlisten aus. Kinder und Jugendliche sammeln aus eigener Initiative Unterschriften an der Haustür oder auf Wochenmärkten in den benachbarten Orten.
Wir brauchen aber auch noch viel mehr Unterstützung der Medien.
Ohne Unterstützung der Presse könnte es durchaus sein, dass unsere Unterschriften irgendwo verschimmeln. 
Es wurde zwar schon mehrmals angesprochen, aber man kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen. Es wäre sehr wichtig, die Medien wieder stärker für den Fall zu interessieren. Aufforderung durch ganz gezielte Fragen. Fragen, die bis jetzt in noch keinem Artikel beantwortet wurden.
Was für ein Interesse hat der Iran an einem harmlosen deutschen Angler? Welche Maßnahmen hat unsere Regierung bis jetzt getroffen? Gibt es Absprachen, Angebote oder eine gemeinsame Verhandlungsbasis? Haben die Iraner irgend etwas angeboten oder gefordert? usw. usw.
Schreibt doch einfach mal an die Redaktionen eurer Tageszeitungen, an alle überregionalen Zeitungen, an die großen Polit-Magazine, an die Boulevard-, Herz-, Schmerz und sonstigen Magazine.
Ich werde übers Wochenende versuchen in dieser Richtung tätig zu werden. Unsere Briefe gehen immer mit allen Namen der Vorstandsmitglieder und stellvertretend für 400 Mitglieder raus.
Die letzten beiden Artikel der Bild-Zeitung, Ausgabe Rhein-Neckar, findet ihr *hier*
Wenn meine knappe Zeit es möglich macht werde ich in den nächsten Tagen noch ein paar ältere Informationen hinzufügen.

Viele Grüße aus Lambsheim


----------



## allrounder

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute den neuen Blinker bekommen...Da ist ja ein direkter Verweis auf die Aktion im Board hier. Sogar eine ganze Seite !!!Das finde ich schonmal sehr gut . 

Nur wenn ich auf www.anglerboard.de gehe, finde ich auf der Startseite keinen Link für die Aktion. Das ist schade, weil viele sich bestimmt nicht durch alle Foren Klicken wollen.

edit: wer sucht der findet ;-) ...

sorry....ich hab den Link übersehen *g

Michael

Michael


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo asgol,

zuerst mal herzlich willkommen im Board. Es ist gut, wenn wir unsere Kräfte hier bündeln, uns weiter motivieren und gemeinsam neue Aktionen starten.

Auch von mir wieder die Bitte an alle weiterhin die Kollegen, Verwandten etc anzusprechen, damit auch wirklich viele Briefe und Unterschriften zusammen kommen.

Der Petitionsausschuss hat mir endlich geschrieben, der Vorgang ist in Bearbeitung, dauert aber noch.

Die Apostolische Nuntiatur in Berlin hat sich schnell gemeldet, das Schreiben wurde unverzüglich an den Apostolischen Nuntius in Teheran weitergeleitet mit der Bitte um direkte Vermittlung.


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



allrounder schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe heute den neuen Blinker bekommen...Da ist ja ein direkter Verweis auf die Aktion im Board hier. Sogar eine ganze Seite !!!Das finde ich schonmal sehr gut .



Ist das schon das Januarheft? Ich kann im Dezemberheft nämlich nichts finden. Gib doch mal bitte die Seite an.

@Acipenser
Toll, daß die Sache mit der Petition voran geht.
Sobald mein urlaubsbedingter Stapel auf dem Schreibtisch kleiner geworden ist werde ich die nach besten Kräften unterstützen.


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

@Saili

Es ist das Januarheft vom Binker auf Seite 36. :m

@Peter (Acipenser) & Nauke #h

Meine Schreiben sind raus, der Bericht in Bild & Blinker da, mal schauen was unsere Herren da bewegen werden...

Viele Grüße an Karin & vor allem DONALD ! :vik:


----------



## getchyouzander

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Gebongt!
Kenne ihn zwar nicht persönlich, sind aber quasi Nachbarn da nur ca. 5 KM Wohnortentfernung.
Ein Knast im Iran ist eindeutig indiskutabel angesichts des geringen "Vergehens".


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

@getchyouzander: schließ Dich doch mal mit asgol kurz. Vielleicht könnt Ihr Frankenthal auch mit in die Unterschriftenkampagne einbeziehen.


----------



## asgol

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

@allrounder

Das mit der Startseite ging mir genauso - und außerdem - ich glaube außer heute morgen, als ich das ganze Forum nach Donald-Artikeln durchstöbert habe, war ich noch nie auf der Startseite. Ich bin eigentlich immer nur über irgendwelche Links direkt in die Themenseite oder das Forum eingestiegen.
Mein Vorschlag wäre, einfach neben die Werbebanner (ein Platz ist ja noch frei), ein - HELFT DONALD - Logo mit Link auf das entsprechende Forum. Dann werden auch Quereinsteiger auf uns aufmerksam.
Ansonsten weiter fleißig Briefe an Presse, Funk und Fernsehen.
Was hört man eigentlich von unseren Anglerverbänden?
Hat da jemand Kontakt?
Unser Verein ist verbandsfrei, aber ich werde auf jeden Fall die drei Rheinlandpfälzischen mal anschreiben.

Gruß aus Lambsheim


----------



## wodibo

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Nauke schrieb:


> Stimmt,
> 
> sorry aber ich bekomme es nicht auf die Reihe.
> 
> Ich meine das Organisieren.



Mönsch Hartmut, Du wirst doch aber als Berliner genug Berliner kennen, die sowas organisieren können. Zur Not wendest Du dich an die BZ. Die brauchen doch immer einen Reißer :m


----------



## Hosy

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ich bin auch dabei. Hoffen wir das Beste!


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ich habe soeben bei unserer Zeitung, namentlich der Hessisch-Niedersächsischen-Allgemeinen, angerufen. Die Zuständige Politredakteurin hat mir zugesagt über den Fall zu berichten. 
Besten Dank dafür auch an dieser Stelle. 

Wäre toll, wenn einige von Euch bei Ihrer Zeitung vor Ort nachfragen könnnten.

Thomas Finkbeiner, Chefredakteur der Anglerpraxis :m , hat weiterhin auch beim Auswärtigen Amt angefragt und wird sofern nichts kommt dort auch anrufen.

Also Leute, laßt die Aktion nicht abebben.


----------



## Nauke

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



wodibo schrieb:


> Mönsch Hartmut, Du wirst doch aber als Berliner genug Berliner kennen, die sowas organisieren können. Zur Not wendest Du dich an die BZ. Die brauchen doch immer einen Reißer :m



Wodi, sorry ich habe keinen Plan.

Aber hab um Hilfe gebeten.

Bei: amnesty international
- Bezirk Berlin-Brandenburg -

*Hallo,

ich bin Hartmut Hartmann, xxxxxxxstraße1, xxxxx Berlin.

Ich/wir sind ohne fremde Hilfe nicht im stande eine geeignete Aktion
durzuführen.

Es geht um die Freilassung von Donald Klein.

Unsere Bemühungen können Sie hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=89070
nachlesen.

Mein Nickname dort ist Nauke.

Können Sie uns/mir kurzfristig helfen eine geeignete Aktion in Berlin zu organiesieren und
durchzuführen?

Gruß
Hartmut Hartmann

*

Mehr hab ich im Moment nicht drauf


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Auf der Startseite ist aber schon seit dem 16. der Link!

Habe mich mit dem auswärtigen Amt in Verbindung gesetzt, wurde heute zurückgerufen.

Wir bekommen grobe Infos was die alle machen, die sind da immer noch verstärkt dran.

Sobald das da ist, werde ich das sowohl hier wie im Magazin einstellen.


----------



## Nauke

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Schade 


Lieber Hartmut Hartmann, 

als Menschenrechtsorganisation freuen wir uns über Ihr Engagement. 

amnesty international ist im Fall Donald Klein auf Bezirksebene und auch deutschlandweit nicht aktiv, so dass wir Ihnen keine Unterstützung für eine kurzfristige Aktion geben können. 

Viele Grüße 
Anja Lindner 

+++
amnesty international
Regionalbüro Ost

Haus der Demokratie und Menschenrechte
Greifswalder Str. 4 
10405 Berlin

Fon 030-84109052 
Fax 030-84109055

regionalbuero.ost@amnesty.de
http://www.amnesty.de
http://www.amnesty-bb.de
+++


----------



## peppi

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo
Hat Jemand kontakt zum Sender DMAX/ Die Angelsendung Fish n Fun.??Ich meine Vitamin,,B,,.Dort könnte man doch auch was starten.
Die Sache muß ins Fernsehen am besten zum Günter Jauch ins Stern TV.
Gruß Peppi


----------



## Hosy

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben bei unserer Zeitung, namentlich der Hessisch-Niedersächsischen-Allgemeinen, angerufen. Die Zuständige Politredakteurin hat mir zugesagt über den Fall zu berichten.
> Besten Dank dafür auch an dieser Stelle.
> 
> Wäre toll, wenn einige von Euch bei Ihrer Zeitung vor Ort nachfragen könnnten.
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner, Chefredakteur der Anglerpraxis :m , hat weiterhin auch beim Auswärtigen Amt angefragt und wird sofern nichts kommt dort auch anrufen.
> 
> Also Leute, laßt die Aktion nicht abebben.


 

Gute Idee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #6


----------



## Hosy

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Hosy schrieb:


> Gute Idee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #6


 

Hab gerade an unseren regionalen Sender hier geschrieben mit der Bitte über den FAll zu berichten. Vielleicht rühren die sich ja. Mal gespannt was sie mir Antworten.


----------



## maesox

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

In was für einer Welt leben wir denn  hier!!!???????

Andere unwichtige Dinge mit dem Faktor "Eigennutz" bringen die doch auch durchgesetzt!!!!!
Unglaublich,daß da zwei Menschen und dazu noch einer von uns,seit nunmehr einem Jahr dort in nem Loch gefangengehalten wird,wegen so einer Lapalie!!!

Wir könnten uns das nicht erlauben,sonst müßten wir umgehend mit Selbstmord-Anschlägen rechnen!!!!!!! 


*Ich bin jedenfalls dabei!!!!!! Super Sache Jungs!!!! Nicht aufgeben!!*

*Gruß Matze*


----------



## Kleines Fischlein

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

So, haben nun diese Aktion auf unser Homepage gesetzt damit auch Nichtangler sich beteiligen. Solls geben. Schaun wir mal. 

LG Ilona


----------



## radioaktive

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo alle zusammen !!!
Ich bin zwar kein Meeresangler aber ich möchte sehr gerne helfen. Leider bin ich bei diesem brisanten Thema nicht auf dem laufenden, wäre klasse wenn mich jemand mal auf den neusten Stand bringen könnte !!! gerne per PN, die Doc-file wurde vom Browser nicht geladen beteilige mich aber sehr gerne. 

Über eine Nachricht würde ich mich freuen Gruss aus Bonn

Euer Angeljeck


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Es zieht weitere Kreise, die "Welt am Sonntag" Redaktion hat sich bei mir gemeldet, ich habe acipenser deswegen schon angemailt.


----------



## anglerfreund

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ich unterstütze natürlich die Aktion:
 

Mit besten Grüßen und Frohe Weihnachten
Harald Scheibe


----------



## senso pilk

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ehrensache, bin dabei#6


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

@radioaktive and all: schön, dass Ihr zu den solidarischen Mitmenschen gehört! Im Stenostil:
- deutscher Angler (Donald Klein) chartert Boot in Dubai, Maschinenschaden läßt es nach Iran abtreiben, Verhaftung, Verurteilung zu 18 Monaten Haft wegen "illegaler Einreise"
- wir schicken Briefe an das AA und iranische Botschaft (zu laden unter 4Fold.de)
- Petition beim Bundestag ist beantragt
- die Medien werden aktiviert, da ist jeder gefragt, seine lokale Presse für die Aktion zu gewinnen


----------



## Boilie1

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Bin dabei !  Brief ging eben raus !!!

( Sehr traurige Sache, aber hoffen wir dass es doch noch gut ausgeht.... )

Trotzdem schöne Feiertage und ein gutes neues Jahr allen Anglern und Fischern !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Soeben kam das Statement vom Auswärtigen Amt rein:

*Die konsularische Betreuung von deutschen Inhaftierten im Ausland*

Das Auswärtige Amt in Berlin und ca. 150 Auslandsvertretungen (Botschaften und Generalkonsulate) betreuen im Jahr rund 3000 deutsche Inhaftierte im Ausland. Sobald eine deutsche Auslandsvertretung von einem Haftfall eines Deutschen erfährt, nimmt sie unverzüglich Kontakt mit dem Inhaftierten auf. Die konsularische Betreuung deutsche Inhaftierter im Ausland umfasst: 
·	Besuch in regelmäßigen Abständen im Gefängnis
·	enge Begleitung des Strafverfahrens
·	die Überprüfung, ob die Behandlung im Gefängnis korrekt ist und ob Verpflegung, Versorgung mit Kleidung und hygienischen Artikeln, Unterbringung und gesundheitliche Betreuung angemessen sind. 

Auf Wunsch unterrichten die Auslandsvertretungen ferner die Angehörigen des Gefangenen über die Inhaftierung und den Fortgang des Prozesses und leiten Geldüberweisungen an ihn weiter. Im Bedarfsfall unterstützen die Auslandsvertretungen die Inhaftierten bei der Beantragung eines Antrags auf Sozialhilfe bei den zuständigen deutschen Behörden.

Da die Konsularbeamten den Inhaftierten nicht vor dem ausländischen Gericht vertreten können, unterstützen sie die deutschen Gefangenen bei der Suche nach adäquatem rechtlichem Beistand vor Ort. Wenn nötig, wirken sie auch auf die Bestellung eines Dolmetschers und Pflichtverteidigers hin. Eine Einflussnahme auf das Strafverfahren des Inhaftierten ist den Auslandsvertretungen nicht möglich.

Zu den Bemühungen im Fall des Deutschen Donald Klein:

Bundesaußenminister Dr. Steinmeier, das Auswärtige Amt und die Botschaft Teheran setzen sich gegenüber Iran auf allen Ebenen mit Nachdruck für die Freilassung von Herrn Klein ein. Darüber hinaus wird der Fall bei jeder Gelegenheit auf allen Ebenen gegenüber der iranischen Regierung angesprochen. Am 18.12.2006 konnte ein Abgeordneter des Deutschen Bundestages mit Unterstützung der Deutschen Botschaft Teheran Herrn Klein im Gefängnis besuchen und bei der Leitung der iranischen Justiz die Situation von Herrn Klein ansprechen.

Herr Klein wurde zum frühest möglichen Zeitpunkt wenige Tage nach seiner Festnahme im 1.200 km entfernten Bandar Abbas durch einen Mitarbeiter der Botschaft Teheran besucht. Die Botschaft hat das Gerichtsverfahren gegen Herrn Klein in Bandar Abbas beobachtet und zusammen mit seinem Anwalt Fragen bei der der Berufung gegen das erstinstanzliche Urteil beraten.

Herr Klein wird seit seiner Verlegung in ein Gefängnis in Teheran weiterhin durch die deutsche Botschaft Teheran intensiv betreut. Nach mehrfachen Interventionen der Botschaft sind die Haftbedingungen erleichtert worden. So kann er täglich mit seiner Familie und mehrmals wöchentlich mit der Deutschen Botschaft Teheran telefonieren und erhielt im August eine Woche Hafturlaub in Teheran. 

Konsularische Haftbesuche finden nach Möglichkeit mindestens einmal monatlich statt. Darüber hinaus wird Herr Klein wöchentlich durch den deutschen Pfarrer der evangelischen Gemeinde in Teheran sowie regelmäßig durch seinen iranischen Rechtsanwalt in der Haft besucht. Die konsularische Betreuung umfasst auch die regelmäßige Versorgung mit Lebensmitteln, Büchern und Zigaretten. Zu seinem Geburtstag im November haben Mitarbeiter der Botschaft Herrn Klein ein Paket zusammengestellt und ins Gefängnis gebracht.

Das Auswärtige Amt und die Deutsche Botschaft Teheran stehen in ständigem Kontakt mit Karin Klein, der Ehefrau von Herrn Klein, dem iranischen Anwalt und einem in Deutschland beauftragten Rechtsanwalt. 

Das Auswärtige Amt und die Deutsche Botschaft Teheran werden in ihren Bemühungen nicht nachlassen, sich für eine vorzeitige Entlassung von Herrn Klein aus iranischer Haft einzusetzen.

Michael Ebel
Pressereferat, Auswärtiges Amt


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Welt am Sonntag wird es nicht in der Weihnachtsausgabe bringen, sondern erst im neuen Jahr. Ich werde Euch über den Termin informieren, vorher will der Redakteur sich noch Zeit nehmen, um alles ausführlich zu hinterfragen.

Frohes Fest


----------



## nobel

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hab gerad die Briefe zur Post gebracht.....


@peppi
Ich meine, dieses Thema war bereits bei Günther Jauch....


----------



## Kleines Fischlein

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

So, Briefe sind gestern weggegangen, Unterschriftenliste im Angelladen ausgelegt. Unser Angelverein ist zur nächsten Versamlung dran mit unterschreiben.

@nobel, das stimmt , das Thema war neulich bei SternTV.

LG
Ilona


----------



## senso pilk

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

so, Post ist draußen.
Hab den Herrschaften noch ne persönliche Widmung beigelegt(sachlich)|engel: 
In diesem Sinne frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch|asmil:


----------



## tom2

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo super Aktion!!
Briefe gehen sofort raus.
Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## anglerfreund

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Zum Fall Donald Klein wäre ergänzend noch zu sagen das man den hier veröffentlichen Brief auch per Mail bzw. Fax senden könnte. Hier die Adressen:
Auswärtiges Amt: Fax 030 5000 3402
Iranische Botschaft: Mail iran.botschaft@t-online.de

Der anglerfreund


----------



## radioaktive

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

so Ihr Lieben ich habe meine Homepage erweitert.
Extra für Donald habe ich einen Banner eingebaut unter ihm befindet sich ein Link auf eine Unterseite auf dieser findet Ihr die beiden Dokumente die sich dann auch beim Mozilla öffnen lassen. Gruss aus Bonn


----------



## makrelen-manu

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



anglerfreund schrieb:


> das man den hier veröffentlichen Brief auch per Mail bzw. Fax senden könnte. Hier die Adressen:
> Auswärtiges Amt: Fax 030 5000 3402
> Iranische Botschaft: Mail iran.botschaft@t-online.de


Ich denke, dass dies eher als zusätzliche Maßnahme Sinn macht.
Imho. bewirkt ein Brief mehr als eine Mail.
- Ein Brief geht in die Behörde ein
- der Eingang des Briefes wird bestätigt
- der Brief muss geöffnet werden
- dann wird er gelesen und erst dann ggf. an die Zuständige Stelle weitergeleitet, wo er dann nochmals gelesen, zerstört, abgeheftet etc. wird.
Auf jeden Fall macht es mehr Arbeit als eine einfache E-mail zu löschen und die Wirkung ist größer, da er durch mehrere Hände geht.

meine Briefe gehen morgen raus. Ich hoffe sehr, dass diese furchtbare Geschichte für Herrn Klein u. Familie gut ausgeht.

Gruß
Manuel

@Acipenser
Die downloadformulare auf "www.4Fold.de" lassen sich nicht mit Firefox öffnen...


----------



## radioaktive

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Habe gerade die Angelwoche sowie die Fisch&Fang angeschrieben, jetzt heißt es abwarten ob sie sich bei mir melden. Ich hoffe es zumindest denn ich möchte mehr für diesen Mann machen als nur darüber reden Gruss aus Bonn


----------



## allrounder

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo Leute,

das habe ich gerade gefunden
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,456288,00.html

Ich habe mal eine Mail hingeschickt, ob sie nicht auf die Aktion hier verlinken wollen.

Michael


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Auch wenn der Spiegel (noch) nicht direkt auf unsere Aktion verlinkt hat, so zeigt der ausführliche Bericht doch eindeutig, daß diese Aktion das Schicksal von Donald Klein wieder in die Medien gebracht hat.
An dieser Stelle gebührt Peter Frantzen dafür nochmals herzlicher Dank.


----------



## radioaktive

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ohne seinen Einsatz hätte ich auch nichts davon erfahren, vielen Dank Peter. Ich bin davon ausgegangen das Donald schon längst wieder Zuhause ist, da ich nichts mehr darüber gehört hatte. Peter meine Hilfe hast du jedenfalls. Achso ich habe gestern in noch ein paar anderen Foren einen Beitrag verfasst und den Link auf meine Seite eingebaut. Inzwischen liegt die besucherrate auf Donalds Hilfe Seite bei 45 Besuchern das seit dem 22.12.2006 ich hoffe das jeder zweite sich die Dokumente zieht und abschickt. Gruss aus Bonn Euer Angeljeck


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Soeben bekam ich an die Redaktionsadresse eine Email, in der gefragt wurde, ob es denn eigentlich auch einen vorgegfertigten Text für Nichtangler geben würde.

Finde ich eigentlich eine gute Idee, da scheinbar auch immer mehr Nichtangler auf die Aktion aufmerkam werden.

Kann sich da einer von Euch ransetzen???


----------



## radioaktive

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Kann ich morgen eventuell in angriff nehmen !! wenn gewünscht packe ich den auch noch auf meine homepage und ins forum.


----------



## mawe

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo,

ich habe mich einfach mal hier angemeldet... bin aber kein Angler.
Ich würde mich gern an der Aktion beteiligen. 


Als Nicht-angler, könnte man doch den Brief z.B. so beginnen lassen:
"Sehr geehrter Herr Minister Dr. Steinmeier,

ich bitte Sie um ihre persönliche und aktive Mithilfe...."

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Skipper47

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Habt ihr das Posting von Aslan mal gelesen?


----------



## esox_105

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Skipper47 schrieb:


> Habt ihr das Posting von Aslan mal gelesen?


 

Da wird hoffentlich ein Mod gleich ein Schloß vorhängen, sonst platzt hier einigen heute noch der Kragen.

In diesem Sinne, frohe Festtage.


----------



## asgol

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo zusammen und ein kurzer Zwischenbericht aus Lambsheim.
Lt. BILD Rhéin-Neckar am Freitag, sind bei Karin Klein bisher 750 Unterschriften der BILD-Leser eingegangen. Die Aktion in Lambsheim und Umgebung läuft noch weiter bis Ende des Jahres um auch die Einkaufstage zwischen den Jahren zu nutzen.
Unsere Briefe vom Verein blieben bisher unbeantwortet. Ich selbst habe an ca. 30 regionale und überregionale Zeitungen und Magazine gemailt, außerdem an alle großen Fernsehsender, darunter auch sämtliche Redaktionen der einzelnen Fernseh-Magazine. Weiterhin gingen meine Briefe an die großen Anglerverbände, insbesondere auch an alle Regionalverbände des VDSF.
Fazit an Heiligabend:
Keine Rückmeldung der Iranischen Botschaft und des Auswärtigen Amtes.
Keine Rückmeldung der Anglerverbände.
Vereinzelte Rückmeldung von Hörfunk- und Fernsehen, konkreter Wunsch nach Kontakt von Hörfunk SWR 4 und regionalem Fernsehsender RNF.
Direkter Anruf vom Spiegel-Reporter am vergangenen Freitag, mit spontaner Entschuldigung, dass Spiegel den "Jahrestag" im Fall Donald Klein verschlafen hat. Ich habe telefonisch dann alles gesagt was gesagt werden musste, auf diese Aktion hier hingewiesen und auf die Kontakte zu Karin und Acipenser aufmerksam gemacht.
Spiegel hatte erstmals in der Ausgabe 29/2006 über den Fall berichtet (ein sehr gutes Interview mit dem iranischen Verteidiger von Donald) leider nicht mehr im freien Net, lässt sich aber für 50 ct. im Spiegel-Archiv bestellen.
Weiterer Bericht heute in Spiegel-online, wie bereits weiter oben von allrounder verlinkt. Hier aber auch noch mal, da der Bericht sehr objektiv gefasst, und die ganze Geschichte noch mal sehr detailliert dargestellt ist.
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/auslan...456288,00.html
Ich denke, das zeigt uns doch, dass wir was bewegen können. Deshalb der Wunsch an ALLE: Macht unbedingt weiter, versucht weiterhin Presse, Funk und Fernsehen wieder für den Fall zu interessieren. Hartnäckigkeit zahlt sich aus. Denkt bitte an die Verbandsfunktionäre. Das Schweigen der Verbände erstaunt mich doch ein bisschen.

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## mawe

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ich habe mal 2 PDFs erstellt, für Leute, die Nicht-Angler sind (und vielleicht vom Spiegel Artikel inspiriert, diese Seite gefunden haben), aber sich dennoch beteiligen wollen:


http://visiongaming.gu6.info/petition/DKA.pdf
http://visiongaming.gu6.info/petition/DKB.pdf

Edit:
Dokumente wurden leicht geändert! Bitte nochmal Korrektur lesen! Da ihr die Aktion
durchführt, ist es mir wichtig, dass die Dokumente korrekt sind.
(Beide sind ja über ein Jahr (!) schon inhaftiert, nicht "nur" 9 Monate!
Der letzte Satz im 2. Dokument wurde für "Nicht Angler" noch angepasst. )


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

nach den ganzen "Propaganda-Äußerungen" des Neu-AB'lers (welcher sich inzwischen auf meiner Ignorierliste befindet :m)
sollte man die ganzen Anstrengungen hier nur noch verstärken ... #6


----------



## radioaktive

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nach den ganzen "Propaganda-Äußerungen" des Neu-AB'lers (welcher sich inzwischen auf meiner Ignorierliste befindet :m)
> sollte man die ganzen Anstrengungen hier nur noch verstärken ... #6


 #6 da bin ich ganz deiner meinung auch wenn es blödsinn ist aber ich habe mich wegen dem sehr aufgeregt :v


----------



## radioaktive

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



mawe schrieb:


> Ich habe mal 2 PDFs erstellt, für Leute, die Nicht-Angler sind (und vielleicht vom Spiegel Artikel inspiriert, diese Seite gefunden haben), aber sich dennoch beteiligen wollen:
> 
> 
> http://visiongaming.gu6.info/petition/DKA.pdf
> http://visiongaming.gu6.info/petition/DKB.pdf


 Sind gut geworden ich packe sie später wenn es recht ist mit auf meine HP #6


----------



## radioaktive

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

So ist drinn schöne W-Tage noch. Gruss aus Bonn


----------



## mawe

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



radioaktive schrieb:


> Sind gut geworden ich packe sie später wenn es recht ist mit auf meine HP #6




Natürlich, kein Problem, dafür sind sie ja da!
Gibt es denn schon eine Reaktion der iranischen Botschaft?

Edit:
 Achtung, ich habe die Dokumente nochmal geändert (siehe oben), da Donald ja jetzt über ein Jahr inhaftiert ist UND ich habe bei dem Brief an die iranische Botschaft den letzten Satz geändert, da er ja für alle sein sollte, sich aber noch auf Angler bezog.


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo Jungs,
Ihr seid aber fleißig, super! Einen Text für Nicht-Angler hatte ich zwar auch schon fertig, aber der hier ist besser. Muss mich jetzt noch durch die anderen Threats lesen, Baldrian habe ich schon genommen.

Schöne Feiertage noch


----------



## asgol

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

@radioaktive
@HD4ever

Wenn ihr euch wirklich aufregen wollt.......
Ich hab grad mal ein bisschen im politikforum rumgestöbert.

#q #q #q *Die sind alle krank#q #q #q *
http://www.politikforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=159854&highlight=donald+klein
Das ist nur ein aktuelles Beispiel, mit einschlägigen Suchbegriffen kommt man auch zu älteren Einträgen.
#q #q #q *Die sind alle krank*#q #q #q


----------



## radioaktive

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Boahhh wenn man das liesst was die da vom Stapel lassen wird mir schlecht, das kann doch kein ernst gemeintes Forum sein oder ??? das muss ein Fake sein da sitzen doch nur H..... Köpfe.


----------



## mawe

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Ihr seid aber fleißig, super! Einen Text für Nicht-Angler hatte ich zwar auch schon fertig, aber der hier ist besser. Muss mich jetzt noch durch die anderen Threats lesen, Baldrian habe ich schon genommen.


Der Text ist im Prinzip nur eine kleine ABänderung von eurem Text.
Ich wollte erstmal wissen ob das überhaupt so, "ok" ist.
So hätte ich den Brief für mich geschrieben.


----------



## Takero

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

sodele 

hab das hier grade alles gefunden 
werde gleich die briefe jeweils 50 mal ausdrucken und morgen bei uns im angelladen auslegen 
meint ihr ich soll die dann alle zusammen oder jeweils einzeln abschicken ?


----------



## radioaktive

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Takero schrieb:


> sodele
> 
> hab das hier grade alles gefunden
> werde gleich die briefe jeweils 50 mal ausdrucken und morgen bei uns im angelladen auslegen
> meint ihr ich soll die dann alle zusammen oder jeweils einzeln abschicken ?


 jeder soll sich ein oder mehrere Exemplare mit nehmen und dann selber verschicken es sei du möchtest eine Liste auslegen so habe ich das hier auch im Laden gemacht.


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo Falk,

klasse aufgearbeitet, das muß man Dir lassen.

Bei meinen ersten Recherchen zum Thema Donald Klein bin ich auch auf einige Foren gestoßen. Ich kann Euch nur empfehlen, die Finger von solchen Foren zu lassen. Entweder fault Euch die Tastatur weg, Ihr kriegt Sprünge im Monitor oder Gehirnerweichung. Man sieht, ich bin kein Freund von Foren, in denen alles nur schlecht geschrieben wird.

Auch ich habe meine Zweifel an den nautischen Fähigkeiten des Skippers, allerdings habe ich keine Zweifel an der Unschuld von Donald Klein. Daher setze ich mich auch weiter ein.

Focus berichtet erst wieder, wenn es etwas Neues in dem Fall gibt, Stern hat sich noch nicht zurück gemeldet. Gibt es bei Euch neues?

Schöne Tage noch


----------



## radioaktive

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ja Angeln24de hat die ganze Sache in einen NewsLetter gepackt wir hatten rund 90 Besucher auf meiner Seite wovon sich weit über die Hälfte die Dokumente geladen und verschickt haben. Weitere Foren haben von mir auch einen Eintrag zu diesem Thema bekommen wo ich von den Besucherzahlen sehr zufrieden bin. unsere lokale Radiostation sowie der WDR haben sich leider noch nicht gemeldet aber ich bleibe weiter an diesem Thema drann.  Nach den  Komentaren von einem User hier im Forum bin ich in meiner Sache nur noch bestärkt worden umbedingt weiter zu machen. Gruss aus Bonn


----------



## asgol

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Wir hatten heute nachmittag in Lambsheim Besuch vom Rhein-Neckar-Fernsehen (RNF). 
Empfangbar in der Pfalz, Südhessen und Nordbaden im Kabelnetz und von 18-18.30 im Regionalprogramm von RTL. 
Filmaufnahmen vom Vereinsheim (offener Kamin von Donald gestaltet, div. Fischskulpturen von ihm), 
Aufnahmen am See und ein ca. 1-stündiges Interview am Stammtisch mit unserem 1. Vorsitzenden und mir.
Am Abend dann Enttäuschung hoch drei:#c 
Bericht in den RNF-Nachrichten gleich zu Beginn, aaber: Interview mit genau einer Antwort pro Person (ausgerechnet noch die schlechteste), kurze Szene am See, alte Aufnahmen von Karin Klein in der Werkstatt.
Kurzer Hinweis auf unsere (Verein) Unterschriftenaktion, 
aber keinerlei Hinweise auf die Aktion im Anglerboard und von Peter Franzen, obwohl ich sowohl im Interview, als auch im persönlichen Gespräch mit dem Journalist darauf hin gewiesen habe und er mir bestätigt hat, darauf einzugehen.

#6 Immerhin wurde etwas gesendet und zumindest in der Region wissen wieder ein paar Leute mehr über die Geschíchte.

Gruß aus Lambsheim


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ist immerhin besser als gar nichts.

Die HNA hat sich bis dato nicht mehr bei mir gemeldet, finde ich sehr bedauerlich. Werde da morgen mal anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## Fischfütterer

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Tach zusammen,

wollte eigentlich zu diesem Thema meine Tastatur schonen, aber nachdem ich alle Beiträge gelesen habe, muss ich doch mal wieder was tippen!

Die Aktion zur Freilassung ist zweifelsfrei super. Auch das sich viele Leute massiv angagieren (für Presseberichte, Unterschriftensammlungen,etc...)
Auch ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis viele Unterschriften erhalten und weitergeleitet.:m 
Jedoch habe ich hier mehrfach von "Druck ausüben" und diversen antimoslemischen Parolen, sowie Dauerkritik am Iran gelesen!!!|kopfkrat 

Sowas ist genau der falsche Weg!!! 
Siehe Irans Atompolitik... Je mehr Druck, desto weniger passiert!

Und deren zensierte Presse hat wieder Zitate aus unseren Medien, das das halbe Land öffentlich gegen uns auf die Straße geht. 

Deshalb halte ich es auch für effektiver, die Unterschriften direkt an die Iranische Botschaft zu schicken, da unser Aussenministerium bestimmt keine eigene Handlungsfreiheit zum Thema Iran hat, und dieser Fall "nur" ein Einzelschicksal ist. Und warum sollte der Iran auch kooperativ sein, wenn wir ein Handelsembargo unterstützen???|kopfkrat 

Gerade auf die Politiker würde ich mich in diesem Fall am wenigsten verlassen... Die bekommen ihr Geld... Solange sie mitziehen!!!:v 

Bestimmt würde eine landesweite Aktion "Fish against Bush for Donald" (Fische fangen, einpacken, an Bush schicken) selbst im Iran für größeres Aufsehen sorgen, als irgendwelche, täglichen Drohungen von unseren Politikern!!!:vik:


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

@ asgol: die TV Leute drehen immer mehr, als sie nachher bringen. Dass die für Dich subjektiv gesehen schlechtesten Szenen rausschneiden, ist schade, aber so wird es wohl öfters empfunden. 

BTW: ich muss meinen Namen nicht in den Medien hören oder lesen, die Aktion hat für mich einen anderen Zweck. Bitte hebt mich nicht so empor, das beschämt mich, schließlich haben wir unser Ziel noch nicht erreicht.

@ Fischfütterer: Deine Einlassungern kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, "Druck", "Dauerkritik", "antimoslemische Parolen" habe ich nicht in die Postings hinein interpretiert. Der Wunsch, Druck ausüben zu können, ist auch nichts verwerfliches.

Allerdings gehen wir ja doch, wie Du verfolgen konntest, anders vor: wir argumentieren von der menschlichen Seite. Und da könnte die iranische Regierung ein sehr positives Beispiel setzen indem sie Donald Klein begnadigt.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Die spannende Frage ist doch: Was will uns Fischfütterer sagen? Die Pläne der Atombombe ins Internet und abwarten was der Iran damit macht? 
Kritik ist das Eine, Alternativen aufzeigen etwas ganz Anderes.
Aber wir wollen ja nicht politisch werden...


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Nein, Politik wollen wir nicht machen, Frieden wäre da schon etwas anderes. Mir träumt, dass auch Menschen mit sehr unterschiedlichen Glaubensrichtungen und Temperamenten in friedlicher Harmonie koexistieren können.

Baupläne für Bomben verschiedenster Art soll es ja schon im Internet geben. Tauschen wir doch: die ehrwörtliche Versicherung, seine Pläne gelöscht zu haben gegen 5 Kilo Boilies. Schwerter zu Pflugscharen, Bomben zu Boilies.

Wie schön könnte doch diese Welt sein.

Ich wünsche uns allen ein friedliches Jahr 2007


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

@Kai bez. Fischfütterer #h

Das ist in dieser Sache sicher nicht das Maß - siehe *Geldgürtel* für zuletzt gezahlte Geiseln.

Donald hat nix verbrochen und da sollte man von Seiten der Bundesregierung das nonplusultra ausspielen können...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Der Berliner Tagesspiegel hat sich auch bei mir gemeldet, habe Peters Kontaktdaten weitergegeben ))


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

leider war ich heute unterwegs, ich werde es morgen dort versuchen, ansonsten bleibt nur der 02.01.


----------



## bandem

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

hallo ihr lieben,

haben die herren denn nicht eine e mail adresse die man anschreiben kann, denn ich will auch gerne mitmachen, kann wegen krankenheit aber nicht aufs postamt(... 

gruss banu


----------



## Zanderpaule

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ich bin auch dabei xD


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Habe letzte Woche mit dem Berliner Tagesspiegel gesprochen, die Dame hatte aber schon den Artikel mit den Infos von Asgol geschrieben gehabt. War trotzdem ein nettes Gespräch und die Dame war sehr interessiert an der Aktion.

Ich möchte Euch damit nur sagen, dass die Presseleute häufig  angenehme Gesprächspartner sind, die gerne eine Story wie diese aufgreifen. Wer also seine Lokalredaktion noch nicht angesprochen hat, darf das neue Jahr gerne mit einer guten Tag beginnen.


----------



## Fischfütterer

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Na Bitte... jetzt bin ich wieder der Dumme!!!

@Zanderfänger: Sicher hat Donald nix verbrochen!!!
Aber was soll die Bundesregierung dem Iran denn "nonplusultra" androhen??? Die Merkel nackt übern Iran abwerfen und auf Großmonitoren 24h lang senden???:m 

@Acipenser: Tut mir leid, aber ich habe Postings gelesen, die schon fast zum Einmarsch aufriefen. Jedoch hast du verstanden, das in so einem Fall wie bei Donald, Menschlichkeit mehr bringen würde, als irgendwelches "Rumgerede" seitens unserer Politiker, weshalb ich auch nicht auf unser "Auswärtiges Amt" zählen würde...#c 

@Sailfisch: Du hast ja noch gefehlt! Pläne für A- und H-Waffen gibts im Net übrigens schon seit Dieses besteht! Was der Iran damit versucht, hört/sieht man ja täglich... Desweiteren habe ich nicht nur Kritik ausgeübt, sondern auch eine weitere Initiative angesprochen...
Petri übrigens noch für dein Urlaubsfischchen...#6


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Es gibt weitere Unterstützer, so wurde für die Familie Klein jetzt auch eine eigene Seite ins Netz gestellt hier die Mail dazu:
Die Internetseite 
www.donald-klein.de 
wurde in Absprache mit Frau Klein der Ehefrau von mir erstellt.
Die Familie Klein kann jederzeit über die Internetseite verfügen. 
Es entstehen der Familie Klein jetzt oder zukünftig keinerlei Verpflichtungen bzw. Kosten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Harry Mitzkewitsch


----------



## xonnel

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo !

Ich habe heute folgende Antwort vom Auswärtigen Amt erhalten.

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXX,
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail an Herrn Bundesminister Dr. Steinmeier. Ich bin gebeten worden, Ihnen zu antworten.
Ihre Betroffenheit über das Schicksal von Herrn Klein wird von der Bundesregierung geteilt. Herr Klein wurde im Berufungsverfahren wegen illegalen Eintritts in iranische Hoheitsgewässer zu einer vollkommen unverhältnismäßigen Haftstrafe in Höhe von 18 Monaten Haft verurteilt.
Die Bundesregierung hat sich deshalb seit der Verhaftung von Herrn Klein ständig für seine Freilassung eingesetzt. Diese zahllosen Interventionen auf verschiedenen Ebenen, einschließlich der von Herrn Bundesminister Dr. Steinmeier, wurden und werden sowohl in Berlin als auch in Teheran unternommen.
Die Deutsche Botschaft Teheran hat nicht nur im Prozess gegen Herrn Klein eng mit seinem iranischen Rechtsanwalt zusammengearbeitet. Das Auswärtige Amt und die Deutsche Botschaft Teheran tun alles, um Herrn Klein in der Haft zu betreuen, seine Haftbedingungen zu erleichtern und aus humanitären Gründen eine vorzeitige Freilassung zu erwirken.
Etwa einmal monatlich wird Herr Klein durch Mitarbeiter der Botschaft in der Haft besucht. Häufigere Haftbesuche durch die Botschaft werden von den iranischen Behörden nicht zugelassen. Darüber hinaus wird er wöchentlich durch den deutschen Pfarrer der evangelischen Gemeinde in Teheran sowie regelmäßig durch seinen iranischen Rechtsanwalt in der Haft besucht. Während eines einwöchigen Hafturlaubes, für den sich Botschaft und Auswärtiges Amt intensiv eingesetzt hatten, konnte Herr Klein sich mit seiner Frau treffen und wurde von Botschaftsmitarbeitern zum Essen eingeladen. Die konsularische Betreuung umfasst auch die regelmäßige Versorgung mit Lebensmitteln, Büchern und Zigaretten. Zu seinem Geburtstag wurde Herrn Klein ein Korb mit Geschenken von Botschaftsangehörigen übermittelt. Nach mehrfachen Interventionen der Botschaft kann Herr Klein täglich mit seiner Familie und mehrmals wöchentlich mit der Deutschen Botschaft Teheran telefonieren.
Ich versichere Ihnen, dass das Auswärtige Amt und die Deutsche Botschaft Teheran in ihren Bemühungen nicht nachlassen werden, sich für eine rasche vorzeitige Entlassung von Herrn Klein aus iranischer Haft einzusetzen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag


----------



## arno

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt weitere Unterstützer, so wurde für die Familie Klein jetzt auch eine eigene Seite ins Netz gestellt hier die Mail dazu:
> Die Internetseite
> www.donald-klein.de
> wurde in Absprache mit Frau Klein der Ehefrau von mir erstellt.
> Die Familie Klein kann jederzeit über die Internetseite verfügen.
> Es entstehen der Familie Klein jetzt oder zukünftig keinerlei Verpflichtungen bzw. Kosten.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Harry Mitzkewitsch



Thomas!
Das ist eine gute Idee gewesen!


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

na also, es gibt ja doch mal wieder eine Reaktion vom AA. Interessant, interessant. Naja, wenn das Schreiben erst einmal fertig ist, ist es auch schnell kopiert.

Die Seite für Donald Klein ist eine gute Idee, da würde ich noch die Anschreiben zum Download reinstellen. Habe Herrn Mitzkewitsch diesbezüglich angemailt.

@Fischfütterer: ich habe die Postings friedfertiger interpretiert, vielleicht habe ich auch einen Filter vor das geistige Auge geschoben, wer weiß. Du hast aber recht, mit Anschuldigungen und Beschimpfungen wird nur Trotz provoziert. 

Was ich aber erreichen möchte, ist ein Zeichen der Größe. Und das zeigt man, wenn man - vielleicht auch entgegen der eigenen Meinung und / oder Rechtsprechung - Menschlichkeit und Gnade erweist. Donald Klein vorzeitig zu begnadigen, dürfte sich der Iran durchaus positiv anrechnen lassen, denn ich setze immer noch voraus, dass er keine politische Geisel ist oder sonst irgendwie in Politgeschacher geraten ist.


----------



## Kleines Fischlein

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Habe heute auch den selben Brief vom Auswärtigen Amt bekommen wie xonnel am 10.1.07.

Ein schönes Wochenende#h


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

@xonnel

Das Schreiben habe ich auch heute, datiert vom 10.01. zugeschickt bekommen.


----------



## arno

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Moin.
Ich habe Heute auch den gleichen Brief wie Xonnel bekommen!
Scheint so, als ob das auswärtige Amt doch was tut!
Deshalb sollte man sich trotzdem nicht ermuntert fühlen, die Sache auf sich beruhen zu lassen!


----------



## Garfield0815

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



arno schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ich habe Heute auch den gleichen Brief wie Xonnel bekommen!
> Scheint so, als ob das auswärtige Amt doch was tut!
> Deshalb sollte man sich trotzdem nicht ermuntert fühlen, die Sache auf sich beruhen zu lassen!



Ich auch


----------



## makrelen-manu

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo,

habt ihr schon den heutigen Artikel im Spiegel gelesen.
Selbst der Bundespräsident hat sich nun mit diesem Thema beschäftigt. Imho. ein gutes Zeichen und eine Bestätigung für diese Aktion.

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,459558,00.html


----------



## Skipper47

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Habe heute auch den gleichen Brief bekommen.


----------



## Ossipeter

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Man soll die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben! Das ist doch schon mal wieder ein Zeichen dafür!


----------



## arno

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



makrelen-manu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habt ihr schon den heutigen Artikel im Spiegel gelesen.
> Selbst der Bundespräsident hat sich nun mit diesem Thema beschäftigt. Imho. ein gutes Zeichen und eine Bestätigung für diese Aktion.
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,459558,00.html



Wenn ich zu diesem Artikel jetzt was schreiben sollte, käme mir die Galle hoch!


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



arno schrieb:


> Wenn ich zu diesem Artikel jetzt was schreiben sollte, käme mir die Galle hoch!


Arno ich schließ mich Dir an. Das habe ich von vornherein geahnt, dass Donald für nen Kuhhandel den Kopf hinhalten soll. #d


----------



## donlotis

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Mit ein bißchen Selbstkontrolle: Nur zu...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold.

Habe von dem Schreiben unseres Bundespräsideten in n-tv gelesen (http://www.n-tv.de/753210.html).

Ich frage mich, warum man durch das Beharren auf irgendwelchen Standpunkten und durch den Versuch, einen Terroristen freizupressen, das Ansehen des eigenen Landes so beschädigt. Jetzt ist der Iran im Blickpunkt so vieler Menschen in Deutschland, jetzt wäre das die Chance durch die Freilassung von Donald Klein Marketing in eigener Sache zu machen und das positiv für sich zu nutzen.


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold.


Deswegen bekommen wir von "dort" wohl auch keine Post :q aber egal Hauptsache in der Masse BESCHEID gesagt. #6


----------



## bazawe

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Habe besagten Brief vom AA auch am Samstag bekommen.
Gruß bazawe


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hat den heute keiner die Bild gelesen?
Oder hab ich was überlesen?

Zitat aus der Bild:

Wird der Iran-Angler freigetauscht?

Teheran-
Er sitzt seit 14 Monaten in Teheran im Gefängnis, hat 25 Kilo abgenommen.
Doch jetzt hat Iran-Angler Donald Klein(53) neue Hoffnung:
Bundespräsident Horst Köhler, berichtet der "Spiegel", hat ein Gnadengesuch an den Iranischen Religionsführer Ali Chamenei geschrieben, mit der Bitte um eine vorzeitige Entlassung Kleins.
Der Pfälzer war im November 2005 bei einer Angeltour in iranisches Hoheitsgebiet geraten und dafür zu 18 Monaten Haft verurteilt worden. Offenbar bieten die Iraner einen Handel an:
Klein gegen den inhaftierten Drahtzieher des Blutbades im Berliner Restaurant "Mykonos" 1992, Kazem Darabi, auszutauschen


----------



## asgol

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ganz schnell für alle, die im Moment online sind:

In Südwest-Fernsehen 3. Programm - Rhl.Pf. wurde um 19.45 Uhr in der Sendung Aktuelles über den Fall berichtet. Interview mit dem Abgeordneten Mützenich. Habe es selbst auch nicht gesehen. Die Sendung wird aber vermutlich 
um 21.45 Uhr wiederholt. Also schnell einschalten.

Gruß aus Lambsheim


----------



## asgol

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo zusammen und Herzlichen Dank aus Lambsheim. Wenn ich die momentane Entwicklung in Politik und Medien richtig deuten soll, kann das nur heißen -wir Angler und Karin Klein- haben einen Achtungserfolg erreicht. Während der Fall in den letzten 8 Monaten mehr oder weniger tot geschwiegen wurde gibt es eigenartigerweise in den letzten 3 Wochen eine Aufsehen erregende Betriebsamkeit, die sogar in die Öffentlichkeit transportiert wird.
Ich habe auf unserer Vereinshomepage 
www.sav-lambsheim.de​den aktuellen Bericht der BILD Rhein-Neckar von heute eingestellt. Im Prinzip ist es nichts anderes als der Spiegel-Bericht im BILD-Format. Letztendlich erstaunt mich aber, dass alle Medien diesmal das gleiche berichten. Auch der Bericht im SW-Fernsehen ist gleich lautend, außer der Aussage zum Gefangenentausch. Aber was im Hintergrund läuft bleibt ja meistens geheim.

PS: Bereits im Sommer wurde mir aus Bundestagskreisen geflüstert, dass man keinesfalls einen mehrfachen Mörder und Terroristen (den inhaftierten Kazem Darabi) gegen einen harmlosen Touristen austauschen werde. Also waren diese Forderungen von Anfang an auf dem Tisch. Allerdings scheint jetzt in höchsten Kreisen unserer politisch Verantwortlichen ein Umdenken stattgefunden zu haben.
Hoffen wir jetzt zusammen auf ein baldiges glückliches Ende und rasche Heimkehr von Donald.


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



asgol schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen und Herzlichen Dank aus Lambsheim. Wenn ich die momentane Entwicklung in Politik und Medien richtig deuten soll, kann das nur heißen -wir Angler und Karin Klein- haben einen Achtungserfolg erreicht. Während der Fall in den letzten 8 Monaten mehr oder weniger tot geschwiegen wurde gibt es eigenartigerweise in den letzten 3 Wochen eine Aufsehen erregende Betriebsamkeit, die sogar in die Öffentlichkeit transportiert wird.



Es wäre wirklich sehr schön, wenn wir Donald Klein mit dieser Aktion helfen könnten. 

Der jetzt geschilderte Sachverhalt ist aber mit Sicherheit nicht einfach. Austausch eines Terroristen gegen Donald Klein? 
Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, aber unsere Regierung darf sich in so einer Sache nicht erpressen lassen.
Hier zeigt sich, wie wichtig es ist, daß die Weltgemeinschaft mit einer Stimme spricht und den Iran auf rechtsstaatliche Grundsätze festnagelt. 
Der Fall zeigt die Komplexität außenpolitischer Entscheidungen auf. Er zeigt auch, daß unsere Regierung bemüht ist. Eine Regierung ist aber bei ihren Handlungsmöglichkeiten beschränkt.


----------



## arno

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Haben wir jetzt dazu bei getragen, das ein Terrorist frei gelassen wird?
Wenn das die Forderung des Iran ist?!
Sorry, aber mir wird schlecht, wenn ich jetzt bestätigt bekomme, das ich für die Freilassung eines Terroristen mitverantwortlich bin!
Wenn das passiert, sehe ich im Iran keinen Rechtsstaat mehr!
Im Gegenteil, dann weis ich wie ich den Iran zu betrachten habe!
Es tut mir nur sehr Leid für Donald Klein!
Wir werden ja sehen, ob sich unsere Regierung erpressen lässt!


----------



## Nauke

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



arno schrieb:


> Haben wir jetzt dazu bei getragen, das ein Terrorist frei gelassen wird?
> Wenn das die Forderung des Iran ist?!
> Sorry, aber mir wird schlecht, wenn ich jetzt bestätigt bekomme, das ich für die Freilassung eines Terroristen mitverantwortlich bin!
> Wenn das passiert, sehe ich im Iran keinen Rechtsstaat mehr!
> Im Gegenteil, dann weis ich wie ich den Iran zu betrachten habe!
> Es tut mir nur sehr Leid für Donald Klein!
> Wir werden ja sehen, ob sich unsere Regierung erpressen lässt!



Ja arno,

eine schwere Sache.

Hätten wir den Typ zum Tode verurteilt und die Strafe vollzogen würde sich
heute die Problematik nicht stellen.

Oder doch???

Bestimmt, dann würde man einen anderen Iraner welcher bei uns in Haft ist
austauschen wollen.
So handeln die nun mal, und da brauchen wir über einen Rechtsstaat Iran
nicht mehr nach zu denken.

Was nutzt uns der Mann hier im Knast,außer das er Kosten verursacht.

Ich wird ihn austauschen, weg mit dem Gesochse.

Was hat damals die BRD mit der DDR für Tauschgeschäfte gemacht?

Mann kanns sehen wie mann will, ich bin für die Freilassung von Donald Klein.

Aber ich bin nicht allwissend.

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## hotte50

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hi,

jeder der jetzt meint, unser Staat sollte sich nicht erpressen lassen, sollte sich doch einmal Gedanken darüber machen, wie er zu diesem Deal (nichts anderes wäre es für mich und ist an der Tagesordnung und besonders häufig anzutreffen, wenn es um sogenannte Persönlichkeiten geht oder sich wirksam vermarkten lässt) stehen würde wenn es um "IHN SELBER" ginge !!!! Würden diejenigen dann genauso denken und argumentieren ? Ich glaube kaum, außerdem finde ich es heuchlerisch, für die Freilassung eines Menschen zu appelieren und dann, bei einer möglichen Chance, sofort zu sagen....."nein, so nicht" !!!! 

Vielmehr sollte man das ganze als riesengroße Chance sehen und nicht gleich nach der negativen Seite der Medaille suchen. Nun, da diese Angelegenheit von der Politik und den Medien nicht nur im Hinterzimmer, sondern öffentlich wahr genommen wird, stehen beide unter Erfolgsdruck. Die Iranische Regierung genauso wie die unsere. Und das kann (so hoffe ich) für Donald Klein nur gut sein.

Gruß
H50


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo Hotte, du hast ja grundsätzlich recht. Solche Leute verursachen hier Strafvollzugskosten von 200 Euro am Tag. Warum damit nicht jemanden retten?

Aber wenn das Schule macht, sind demnächst alle Terroristen nur noch einem begrenzten Risiko ausgesetzt. Man fange sich einen Touristen......

Iran und Rechtsstaat??|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: :v


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Es wäre wirklich sehr schön, wenn wir Donald Klein mit dieser Aktion helfen könnten.
> 
> Der jetzt geschilderte Sachverhalt ist aber mit Sicherheit nicht einfach. Austausch eines Terroristen gegen Donald Klein?
> Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, aber unsere Regierung darf sich in so einer Sache nicht erpressen lassen.
> Hier zeigt sich, wie wichtig es ist, daß die Weltgemeinschaft mit einer Stimme spricht und den Iran auf rechtsstaatliche Grundsätze festnagelt.
> Der Fall zeigt die Komplexität außenpolitischer Entscheidungen auf. Er zeigt auch, daß unsere Regierung bemüht ist. Eine Regierung ist aber bei ihren Handlungsmöglichkeiten beschränkt.



DEM IST ABSOLUT NICHTS HINZUZUFÜGEN!

Sailfisch hat vollkommen recht, Politik ist komplexer, als wir uns das so vorstellen.

An alle, die jetzt Gewissenbisse bekommen, dass sie vielleicht dazu beigetragen haben, dass ein Terrorist freikommt:
Ihr alle habt dazu beigetragen, dass Donald Klein frei kommt. Macht Euch nichts vor, der Terrorist würde sonst gegen jemand anders freikommen. Lieber jetzt für Donald Klein, als in einem Jahr sonstwie.

(Auch mir stinkt es gewaltig, wenn ein Terrorist frei kommt, der hat gefälligst seine Strafe zu verbüßen, vor allem wenn er Leben und Gesundheit anderer gefährdet hat. Aber ich sehe es auch so pragmatisch wie Nauke und Dolfin: so ein Deal spart ja auch Kosten.)

Wäre der Iran daran interessiert, gut auszuschauen, würden sie Donald Klein ohne wenn und aber entlassen und das Ticket nach Deutschland bezahlen. Der Iran zeichnet das Bild selbst, das wir von ihm haben.


----------



## asgol

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann jedem von euch voll zustimmen, aber bitte diskutiert die Sache jetzt nicht kaputt.
Heute morgen war noch mal eine Stellungnahme des SPD-Abgeordneten Dr. Rolf Mützenich, der das Thema anscheinend öffentlich gemacht hat, in den Nachrichten des Radio-Senders RPR 1. Er hat sich vehement gegen den Austausch dieses Terroristen ausgesprochen, sagt aber gleichzeitig, dass, wg. des Einsatzes des Bundespräsidenten, der Iran sein Gesicht verlieren würde, wenn er jetzt nicht positiv handelt.
Hoffen wir also weiterhin mit Donald und warten sehnsüchtig auf den 11. Februar und die Gnädigkeit seiner "Gastgeber".

Gruß aus Lambsheim


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

@asgol: keine Sorge, da ist nichts kaputt, es werden weiter Unterschriften gesammelt bis zu dem Tag an dem wir die Meldung haben, dass Donald wieder zurück in Deutschland ist.

Ich hoffe auf eine Freilassung ohne Gegenforderung, alleine aufgrund eines Feiertages oder Staatsjubiläums im Zuge der allgemeinen Amnestien. Das würde in der Tat dem Iran helfen, sein Gesicht zu wahren.

Wir werden alle die Daumen drücken


----------



## Kleines Fischlein

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Genau wir machen weiter. Habe heute 40 Unterschriften an Frau Klein geschickt. Möge dieses Leid bald ein Ende haben.

LG Ilona:vik:


----------



## asgol

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt Neuigkeiten. Bereits gestern wurde in den Radionachrichten, heute morgen auch von BILD-Rhein-Neckar berichtet, dass die Grünen-Politiker Fritz Kuhn und Volker Beck *heute *Donald im Gefängnis besuchen dürfen.
Um 12.00 Uhr heute mittag sendete der Radiosender SWR 3 ein Interview mit Fritz Kuhn in Teheran. Außerdem war die Meldung stündlich in den Nachrichten.
Donald ginge es den Umständen entsprechend gut, körperlich besser als seelisch. Unter anderem sagte Kuhn: Herr Klein ist Steinmetz und Bildhauer, der kann nicht den ganzen Tag ruhig herumsitzen oder liegen, er möchte etwas anpacken. Kuhn berichtete außerdem, er habe bei Gesprächen mit den Behörden den Eindruck gewonnen, dass mit einer baldigen, vorzeitigen Freilassung zu rechnen sei. Auch haben sich die Haftbedingungen wesentlich gebessert seit man von Seiten der BRD aktiver geworden sei. Die anfängliche Bedingung, den Terroristen Kazem Darabi auszutauschen, habe der Iran anscheined fallen gelassen. Kuhn schloss den Austausch gegen einen Schwerkriminellen auch kategorisch aus.
Soweit die Nachrichten.
Heute abend hat mich ein Redakteur vom ZDF-heute-journal angerufen. Das ZDF hat einen Bericht in Teheran mit Fritz Kuhn gedreht und wird morgen (Freitag, 26.01.2007) ab 12.00 Uhr in Lambsheim am Vereinsheim drehen um den Bericht abzurunden. Zitat: Es ist an der Zeit, dass sich auch die großen Sender in den Fall einschalten. Wer will, kann und Zeit hat darf gerne kommen, sie möchten auch über die Internet-Aktion berichten.
Der Bericht kommt am gleichen Tag abends im heute-journal.

Ich sags noch mal an dieser Stelle:
Vielen Dank an euch alle. Ohne diesen Aufruf und die danach folgenden Aktionen wäre es nie so weit gekommen. 
Erst wartet man ein Jahr und dann überschlagen sich die Ereignisse. Jetzt ist es hoffentlich nur noch ein ganz kleiner Schritt.
Ich will nicht voreilig sein, aber ich verwende jetzt doch mal sehr optimistisch den Smiley. 
:vik:


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Das hört sich ja wirklich sehr gut an.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es zu einer baldigen Freilassung kommt.


----------



## Nauke

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja wirklich sehr gut an.
> 
> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es zu einer baldigen Freilassung kommt.



dito#h


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

das Heute Journal hat sich heute auch bei mir gemeldet. Nur war ich leider ganztägig ausser Haus und um 21 Uhr war die Redaktion leider nicht mehr besetzt. - Schade - Ich werde dann morgen versuchen, den zuständigen Redakteur zu erreichen.

Hoffen wir das allerbeste und arbeiten wir weiter daran, Donald frei zu bekommen. Wenn es zeitloch reicht, komme ich gerne zu Eurem Vereinsheim. Wenn ich noch etwas beitragen kann, immer gerne.

Einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## radioaktive

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

#6:vik:#6


----------



## donlotis

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



arno schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mir wird schlecht, wenn ich jetzt bestätigt bekomme, das ich für die Freilassung eines Terroristen mitverantwortlich bin!
> Wenn das passiert, sehe ich im Iran keinen Rechtsstaat mehr!




Der Iran ist kein Rechtsstaat, sondern ein Gottesstaat. Und damit unberechenbar.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## mawe

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Der Spiegel berichtet das hier:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,462327,00.html

*SPIEGEL ONLINE:* Es gab Anfang des Jahres Spekulationen, dass Klein im Austausch für den in Deutschland inhaftierten Kazem Darabi frei kommen könnte - dem Drahtzieher des von Teheran in Auftrag gegebenen Anschlags auf das Berliner Restaurant Mykonos 1992, bei dem vier iranisch-kurdische Oppositionelle ums Leben kamen.


*Kuhn:* Das ist nach meiner Einschätzung nicht realistisch. Darauf kann sich meines Erachtens die Bundesrepublik nicht einlassen, und das sieht auch das Auswärtige Amt so. Aber Spekulationen helfen Herrn Klein auch nicht weiter. Wichtig ist, dass er freigelassen wird.


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Heute abend 22:45 wird im ZDF Heute Journal ein Bericht gebracht über den Fall Donald Klein. Es wurden ca. 3 Stunden Bildmaterial gedreht, der Bericht wird eine Dauer von 3 Minuten haben. Es ist gut, dass auch die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender sich nun beteiligen.

Schade nur, dass die Fragen vorher nicht bekannt waren, man hätte so wunderschöne Antworten formulieren können. So manches geht dann in der Spontantiät und natürlich auch Nervosität unter. 

Muss jetzt meine aufgestaute Arbeit abarbeiten, melde mich später nochmals.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Du hast das sicher prima hingekriegt!!!!


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Danke Thomas, aber auf der Rückfahrt hätte ich mir - hätte ich nicht fahren müssen - kräftig in den Allerwertesten gebissen, da wie gesagt viele Antworten besser hätten formuliert werden können. Aber ich bin halt kein Pressereferent. 

Wichtig ist es aber, dass das ZDF nun auch Interesse zeigt, denn das Heute Journal wird von den richtigen Leuten gesehen. Das ist dient der Berichterstattung und Information ohne Unterhaltungscharakter.

Meinen herzlichsten Dank an den Vorstand des SAV Lambsheim! Ich bin sehr herzlich aufgenommen worden und hatte sehr schöne Gespräche mit ihnen. Das scheint mir ein klasse Verein zu sein. Und Asgol, versprochen ist versprochen: zum Fischerfest im August komme ich Euch wieder besuchen.

An die, die Zweifel an der Authentizität von Frau Klein hatten: sie ist wirklich echt, ich habe sie heute kennen gelernt. Und es gibt nach den weiteren Informationen, die ich erhielt, absolut keine Zweifel. Donald Klein ist Bildhauer und begeisterter Angler. Bewunderswert, wie sie das meistert: Geschäft, Familie und die Bemühungen um die Freilassung ihres Mannes.

Hat jemand die Möglichkeit, den Bericht aufzuzeichnen und zu digitalisieren? Das interessiert mich natürlich brennend, was jetzt aus dem Rohmaterial gemacht wird.

Und meine übliche Bitte an alle: bitte nicht aufhören mit Euren Bemühungen. Wenn Ihr noch gesammelte Unterschriften habt: einsenden. Wir dürfen gerade jetzt nicht nachlassen!

Schönes Wochenende miteinander


----------



## asgol

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo Peter,

seh die Sache nicht so negativ. Ich glaube wir haben uns ganz gut verkauft. Mal sehen was die daraus gemacht haben. Wärst du mit einem fertigem Konzept gekommen das dann doch nicht gesendet wird, würdest du wahrscheinlich noch viel fester zubeißen wollen.
Danke für das Lob an den Verein, das war eine moralische Verpflichtung für uns.

@alle spiegel-online Leser
Wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt, den Spiegel Nr. 3-2007 vom 15.01. zu lesen, dann tut es. Ansonsten kann man bei spiegel-online die Print-Seiten für einen Betrag von 50ct. downloaden.
Unter dem Titel *"Am Haken der Willkür"* wird auf 3 Seiten über das Schicksal und den Menschen Donald Klein berichtet. Der ganze Ablauf dieses Urlaubs wird detailliert geschildert

*Zitat:*.......
_Eine Dreiviertelstunde fahren sie hinaus,_
_fangen nichts, dann fragt Lherbier:_
_„Wo willst du hin, dort oder dort?“ Klein_
_sagt: „Weiß ich doch nicht, du bist der_
_Skipper.“ Lherbier gibt Gas, Richtung Abu_
_Mussa,................_​ 
_Im Umm al-Keiwein Beach Hotel sorgt_
_sich Karin Klein gegen 20 Uhr, dass ihr_
_Mann immer noch draußen auf dem Meer_
_ist. Lherbiers Ehefrau ruft an, erzählt etwas_
_von einem Motorschaden – eine Lüge. Und_
_nachts kommt sie ins Hotel, das Abschleppen_
_dauere länger, „tomorrow“, behauptet_
_sie, „morgen“ – noch eine Lüge. Vier,_
_fünf Tage später bringt das deutsche Generalkonsulat_
_in Dubai dann die Nachricht._
_Donald Klein sitzt in Haft, in Iran._​

Das sind 2 kleine Zitate aus dem Bericht, mehr schreibe ich nicht um keinen Ärger zu bekommen, weil wie gesagt, kostenpflichtig. Aber die 50ct. sind wirklch gut angelegt.​ 
Soweit für den Moment.​ 
Viele Grüße aus Lambsheim​


----------



## Nauke

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Die Sendung läuft.

Danke für die Info#h


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Immerhin schon mal etwas! 
Das ZDF heute-journal bringt den Fall als 2. Beitrag, selbst vor der CSU-Streiterei...
Meines Erachtens müssen sich die Journalisten aber fragen lassen, warum Sie erst jetzt auf den Trichter gekommen sind.


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

@Asgol: ich habe mal in einem Seminar ein Rollenspiel gemacht, dabei habe ich den Pressereferenten gespielt. Wie auch in dem Rollenspiel habe ich mich heute natürlich vorbereitet und überlegt, welche Fragen kommen könnten. Die Realität hat ein anderes Ergebnis gezeitigt. Ich habe halt sehr hohe Ansprüche an mich.

Die 50 Cent für den Spiegel Artikel will ich gerne investieren. Darauf kommt es mir wirklich nicht an. das scheint dann doch noch mehr neue Informationen zu bringen.

@Sailfisch: im Prinzip müssen sich viele Leutchen fragen lassen, warum erst so spät reagiert wurde. Da packe ich mir wieder einmal an die eigene Nase und halt mir den Spiegel vor, dass ich über den Fall auch einige Male gelesen habe ohne darüber weiter nachzudenken. 

Den Anstoß hat dann die Diskussion hier gegeben und die provozierenden Postings von Nauke. Da ich kein Medienexperte bin, fällt es mir schwer zu urteilen, aber ich glaube, dass der Weg der richtige war über die Regionalpresse zu den überregionalen Medien, also quasi von unten nach oben.

Wenn ich am Wochenende die Zeit finde, versuche ich nochmals etwas diplomatisches zu formulieren für die iranische Botschaft, denn da sollte das gezeigte allgemeine Bürgerinteresse nicht abreissen.

Schönes Wochenende noch


----------



## mawe

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Man könnte auch mal beim Spiegel anfragen, ob sie den Artikel euch zur Verfügung stellen würden. Da zeigt sich dann, wie menschlich der Springer Verlag ist...


----------



## asgol

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo zusammen,

heute war mal wieder ein ausführlicher Bericht in der Rheinpfalz, Lokalteil Frankenthal.
Für alle Interessierten

www.sav-lambsheim.de​ 
Donald-Klein-Seite anklicken.​ 
Gruß aus Lambsheim​


----------



## radioaktive

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo alle zusammen bei mir gibt es auch was neues, ich habe euch hier mal den Text des RhFV hinein kopiert. Diese E-Mail hat mich heute erreicht.

_Guten Tag Herr  Schönfeldt,_

_Ihr Schreiben wurde von der  Geschäftstelle an mich als zuständigen Referenten  weitergeleitet._
_Gern kann ich die Verbandshomepage  und/oder die Info in die Aktion einbinden. Bitte senden Sie mir die Texte für  die Schreiben an das auswärtige Amt und die Iranische Botschaft zur Prüfung zu,  ich werde sehen, was machbar ist._


_Mit freundlichem  Gruß_


_*Ewald  Braun*_
_*Rheinischer  Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*_
_*Referent für  Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*_
die Dokumente habe ich ihm gerade zugeschickt, schaun wir mal. Gruss aus Bonn Euer Radioaktive


----------



## radioaktive

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Die Leute beim RhFV arbeiten sehr schnell gerade erreichte mich diese Mail.
Besten Dank Herr  Schönfeldt,
der Appell wurde auf  unserer Homepage geschaltet. Selbstverständlich beteiligen sich der Rheinische  Fischereiverband und auch ich persönlich an der  Aktion.

Mit freundlichem  Gruß


_*Ewald  Braun*_
_*Rheinischer  Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*_
_*Referent für  Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*_


In diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## radioaktive

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

wer sich den Artikel ansehen möchte geht auf die Seite des Rheinischen Fischereiverband

www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

echt klasse, ganz vorne auf der ersten Seite, wo man es auf alle Fälle sieht


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Habe heute ein Schreiben vom Deutschen Bundestag bekommen:

" ... Ihre Eingabe habe ich den Abgeordneten, die dem Petitionsausschuss zu Ihrem Anliegen Bericht erstatten werden, zugeleitet. ..."

Das sieht nach "Problem aussitzen" aus. Ihr glaubt mir gewiss, wenn ich sage: ich bin sehr enttäuscht.

Der letzte Amnestie-Termin am 11.2. ist vorbei, ohne dass wir etwas positives hören oder lesen konnten.

Wie schauts aus, sollen wir nochmal das Auswärtige Amt mit Briefen zuballern? Wer macht mit?


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo Peter,

ich glaube eine erneute Briefwelle würde auch nichts mehr ändern. Ich glaube wir und insbesondere Du haben durch unsere Aktion dafür gesorgt, dass der Vorgang nicht in Vergessenheit geraten ist. Leider hat er bis auf Aufmerksamerzeugung nicht sehr viel gebracht, obschon ich zu bezweifeln wage, dass die Grünenabgeordneten Donald auch ohne die Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit besucht hätten, die sie erfahren hätten wenn diese Aktion das Thema nicht so gepuscht hätte. Will heißen, die ein oder andere Erleichterung wird Donald Klein durch die Aktion gehabt haben.
Momentan kann ich aber nicht erkennen, was weitere Briefe oder Mails bewirken könnten.

Bzgl. des Petitionsausschuss ist es natürlich sehr schade, dass sich da nicht mehr tut, möglicherweise kommt aber ja der zuständige Abgeordnete jetzt zu eine Beschläunigung des Vorgangs. Hat man Dir mitgeteilt an welchen Abgeordneten die Sache abgegeben wurde?


----------



## asgol

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo zusammen,


@Acipenser #c ...bin auch sehr enttäuscht

@Sailfisch #d Ich denke auch, dass weitere Briefe nichts mehr bezwecken.

Aaaaber an alle anderen,

schreibt doch mal an eure Bundestagsabgeordneten aus dem Wahlkreis. Fragt mal, was die dazu sagen oder wie sie das Thema direkt in Berlin anpacken.
Macht auch weiterhin Druck in der lokalen Presse. Vielleicht ist doch mal der eine oder andere Redakteur bereit ein bisschen tiefer in der Materie herum zu stochern.
In der Frankenthaler Ausgabe der Rheinpfalz waren noch mal 2 größere Artikel am 02. und 09. Februar.
Diese Woche erhielt ich einen Anruf von der Mainzer Allgemeinen Zeitung, die einen ganzseitigen !?! Bericht in dieser Woche bringen wollen.
Wer so wie Peter und ich die Atmosphäre während den Dreharbeiten zum heute-Journal erlebt hat (Anrufe bei Frau Klein von Fritz Kuhn aus Teheran und gleich darauf ein Anruf von Donald) wird verstehen, dass jede klitzekleine Aktion in der Öffentlichkeit auch von Donald wahrgenommen wird und ihm ungeheuren Auftrieb und Stärke gibt, so dass er die restliche Zeit auf einer Arschbacke absitzen wird. Er erhält alle Zeitschriften und Zeitungen, auch mit Berichten und Artikeln über sein Schicksal, Karin muss nur alle Bilder von Frauen vorher ausschneiden. 
Interessant z.B.: Ein befreundeter Angelgerätehändler aus Frankenthal hat ihr ein Paket Angelzeitschriften zusammengestellt und sie hat das Paket ungesichtet weiter geschickt. Er (Donald) hat ihr dann bei einem Anruf von dem ganzseitigen Bericht im Blinker erzählt, den sie vorher noch gar nicht gesehen hatte.

Ich hatte auch Ende Januar die Abgeordneten Mützenich und Kuhn angeschrieben und um einen persönlichen Bericht für unseren Verein gebeten. Bis jetzt noch keine Antwort. Heute habe ich noch mal etwas frecher und mit dem Stichwort Effekthascherei nachgefragt.

Ich habe auch immer noch keine Antwort von den Angelverbänden VDSF und DAV.
Gibt es denn keine Funktionäre hier im Board, die da mal eine Reaktion auslösen können??

Soweit aus Lambsheim


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Das Schreiben vom Petitionsausschuss war fast auf den Tag 2 Monate nach dem letzten Schreiben. Für Politiker ist Zeit scheinbar doch eine andere Dimension, als für Normalbürger.

Namen wurden keine genannt, sonst hätte man bei den Abgeordneten ja nachfragen können.


----------



## wodibo

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Das haut mich jetzt total um. Ich bin selten sprachlos aber jetzt bin ich es!

Lest selbst:

http://www.n-tv.de/770754.html


----------



## Nauke

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



wodibo schrieb:


> Das haut mich jetzt total um. Ich bin selten sprachlos aber jetzt bin ich es!
> 
> Lest selbst:
> 
> http://www.n-tv.de/770754.html



Wenn das stimmt, dito:r


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Wenn Karin Klein das so an die dpa gibt, würde ich mal unverblümt sagen, stimmt das auch. Ich habe sie in Lambsheim kennen gelernt, sie erzählt nicht leichtfertig etwas.

Bislang habe ich ja versucht, den Iran in einem postiven Licht zu sehen und darzustellen. Aber wenn die den Fahrer freilassen und den Fahrgast weiter inhaftieren, ist das ein echter Affront. Das war ein Tritt zwischen die Beine und mir ist jetzt echt schlecht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Trau,schau,wem!!!!


----------



## Seemannsgarn

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Vieleicht haben die im Iran ja Angst vor der Fremdenlegion! und was hat Deutschland zu bieten?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

gsg 9


----------



## donlotis

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Seemannsgarn schrieb:


> und was hat Deutschland zu bieten?



Gesunden Menschenverstand und wirtschaftliche Macht. Das muss man jetzt beides ausspielen.

Beispiel: Wir akzeptieren (zeitweise) einen Spritpreis von 1,50 Euro und isolieren den Iran vom Weltmarkt. Dann gehen dort aber mal schnell die Lichter aus.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## asgol

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo zusammen,
habe eben mal wieder kurz hier reingeschaut und bin geschockt.
Nach weiterer Suche im Web fand ich das hier:

Quelle: Bild.T-Online.de - Newsticker
*Sonntag, 25. Februar 2007, 17:58 Uhr*

*Steinmeier verlangt Freilassung von Deutschem*






*Das Auswärtige Amt hat die iranische Regierung nach der Freilassung des Franzosen Stephane Lherbier aufgefordert, auch den Deutschen Donald Klein auf freien Fuß zu setzen.* Ein Sprecher von Außenminister Frank Walter Steinmeier (SPD, Foto) sagte in Berlin: „Bei aller Erleichterung über die Freilassung von Lherbier muss es jetzt darum gehen, dass der gleichzeitig mit ihm verhaftete Donald Klein freigelassen wird.“ Im Januar 2006 wurden die beide Hobby-Angler wegen illegalen Eindringens in iranische Hoheitsgewässer zu 18 Monaten Haft verurteilt.


Foto: Reuters


----------



## asgol

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo zusammen,

hier noch eine Nachricht von Rheinpfalz-online:

Im Iran inhaftierter französischer Skipper freigelassen
Der zusammen mit einem Deutschen im Iran inhaftierte Franzose Stéphane Lherbier ist am Sonntag freigekommen. "Er befindet sich derzeit in unserer Botschaft im Iran", sagte der französische Außenminister Philipe Douste-Blazy in Paris. Der Deutsche Donald Klein und sein Skipper Lherbier waren am 29. November 2005 im Persischen Golf bei einer Angeltour nahe der Insel Abu Mussa wegen der Verletzung iranischer Hoheitsgewässer festgenommen und zu 18 Monaten Haft verurteilt worden. Das Gebiet wird auch von den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten beansprucht, wo Lherbier wohnt. Der Franzose sei vom geistliche Oberhaupt des Iran, Ajatollah Ali Chamenei, begnadigt worden, sagte Douste-Blazy weiter. Er hoffe, dass auch Klein unter den gleichen Umständen in den kommenden Tagen freigelassen werde.
© Copyright AFP Agence France-Presse GmbH - Es handelt sich bei diesen Veröffentlichungen um automatisiert eingespeistes Material des Diensteanbieters AFP im Sinne des Teledienstegesetzes. 

*afp, Sonntag, 25. Feb, 19:24 Uhr* 



Gruß aus Lambsheim


----------



## Skipper47

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Schon komisch, der verantwortliche Schiffsführer wird freigelassen und der Begleiter ist noch inhaftiert.


----------



## Ossipeter

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hoffen wir, dass auch Herr Klein schnellstens frei kommt.


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

scheint ja ganz viel versprechend auszusehen:
http://www.n-tv.de/771439.html

drücken wir die Daumen


----------



## txmxk18

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Drücke alle meine Daumen das der arme Kerl entlich da raus kommt!!!!


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Soeben meldet auch das heute-journal, dass der Iran die Freilassung prüft.


----------



## asgol

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo zusammen,
Meldung in der Rheinpfalz, Seite 2 (In Kürze) Heute 01.03.

*Freigelassener Franzose*
*hat Iran verlassen*

TEHERAN (afp). Nach 15 Monaten Haft in einem iranischen Gefängnis hat der Franzose Stéphane Lherbier das Land verlassen. Lherbier flog gestern mit einem Flugzeug der Fluggesellschaft Iran Air nach Dubai. Lherbier war gemeinsam mit dem Pfälzer Donald Klein Ende 2005 bei einer Hochseeangeltour wegen angeblicher Verletzung iranischer Hoheitsgewässer festgenommen worden. Beide erhielten 18 Monaten Haft. Lherbier war am Sonntag begnadigt worden. Deutschland und Frankreich hatten Teheran daraufhin gedrängt, auch den Deutschen freizulassen. *Ohne dies zuzusagen, erklärte Irans Außenministerium, Klein befinde sich „in derselben Situation" wie Lherbier. Seine „Prozedur" laufe*.

afp hat sich auch bei mir gemeldet wg. Berichterstattung. Vielleicht erfahre ich morgen mehr.

Auf unserer Website habe ich wieder die neusten Meldungen der Rheinpfalz und BILD-Rhein-Neckar eingefügt.
www.sav-lambsheim.de

Gruß aus Lambsheim


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Donald ist frei!!!

Hier gehts weiter:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96588


----------

